# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ابطرح فكره وابغى التفاعل....ورونا شطارتكم يالمبدعين

## Princess

*سلام عليكم احبتي * 
*اخواني اخواتي الأعزاء* 
*اصحاب الأقلام الشامخه والمبدعه * 
*طرت على بالي هالفكره وقلت ليش ما اطرحها عليكم*
*وفكرتي هي انا نسوي موضوع مشترك بيننا كل مبدع وله بصمه فيه*
*كيف؟؟ اقول لكم اللحين*
*الله يسلمكم ببتدي اني بطرح موضوع معين مثلا الحب. الفراق... الظلم.... الخ*
*اجيب على الموضوع هذا قصيده شعريه يجب ان لايقل عدد ابياتها عن 5 او خاطره لا تقل عن 5 سطور بعد...*
*بس هااا لاتكبروا الخط وتلعبوا علي خخخخخ * 
*لازم بعدي 3 اعضاء يجيبوا قصايد طبعا لهم مهي منقوله.. عن نفس الموضوع وكل واحد وشطارته بالأسبقيه*
*العضو رقم 4 يجيب موضوع جديد.. ويكتب عنه واللي بعده 3 نفس موضوعه وهكذا*
*ممكن المشاركه للجميع حتى اللي ما يكتبوا قصايد بالتعقيب على أي قصيده تعجبهم لأي موضوع كتشجيع يعني* 
*اتمنى تتثبت هالفكره وبعد شهر ان شاء الله على الأقل نشوف حصيلتنا الإبداعيه*
*وموفقين*
*الموضوع الأول*
*عن الصبر... وهذي خاطرتي*
*وهل ينفع الندم بعد الرحيل والفراق... وبغربة الشعور هل* *سيداوينا حنين واشتياق.. وخلف جدران قلوبنا نخط سطورا تخلف في الحس اوراق.. ونحمل* *في اروحنا من الهموم مالا يطاق.. ولكن الصبر سيد مواقفنا والبسمة مع شط الدموع* *رفيقة مرافئنا فنحمل بالقلب الصفاء وخالص الحب والدعاء..*

*يالله مستنيه تفاعلكم* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أحد يلومني

*لك ياقلبي أصبر لو الوقت ضاق*
*لك يابعد هالدنيا باقي لوإن البقى شاق*
*لاتقول لي مدري وأن اللي لك مشتاق*
*أدري أنك تحبني ولشوفي يازين مشتاق*
*لاكن حكم الباري نطيعة وندوس قمة الفراق * 

*يعطيكي العافية على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع*

----------


## Princess

*احد يلومني*
*يسلموووووو خيي* 
*موفق ان شا الله*
*ودووم طل علينا*
*حلو منك* 
*يللا وين الباقي مستنيه التفاعل ابغاه على اصول*

----------


## أمل الظهور

على درب الهوى سرينا 

وعلى ديار المحبوب مرينا 

تذكرنا لحظة الوداع وبكينا 

وينكم للأيام الحلوة حنينا ؟


الف شكر خيتووو امورة على الفكرة الرائعه 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Princess

*يسلمووو خيتي املوه*
*يالله العضو 4 بموضوع جديد*
*وابداع جديد*
*يالله تفاعل اكثر ابغى حماس وتنافس*

----------


## أحد يلومني

*أرض المبرز شعب ووادي*
*رحلتو واهل لها في فؤادي*

*يحلون فية وفي ناظري*
*وإن أبعدوا في محل السوادي*

*وريح الخزامي يذكر أنفي*
*نسيم عذارى وذات الأيادي*

*أيا زينب مني بطيف الخيال*
*على المستهام وطيب الرقادي*

*عسى نظرة منك تحيا بها*
*حشاشة ميت الجفا والبعادي*

*خذي أبي شي قوي عشان أرد عليه*

----------


## Princess

مممممممم خيو ويش موضوعك بالضبط عن الفخر اني اللي فهمته الفخر بأرض المبرز اذا هذا موضوعك طيب نخليه عن الفخر

*ترابك ديرتي به افتخر انت يا ام الحمام*


*ارض الشهامه والنخوه بلد يطيب بها المقام*


*دار الحمامه رمزها ومن اسمها معنى السلام*


*عشتي وعاش اهلك اهل المروة الكرام*


*قد تاه فكري حائرا ماذا يصوغ لك من كلام*


*فغدا قلبي اسيرا بحبك ارضي يا ام الحمام*

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

**
 
 
 
 
*وانا بتاروت الفخر ارفع الراس*
*بعزها وبكرمها او بطيبة الناس* 
*هواها دوا وبها طيب الانفاس*
*وبحلاها ابد ما يوسعها مقياس* 
*ارضها طيبة وواسعة بالحساس*
*وافراحها دايمة ودايمة باعراس* 
*الله لايغير عليها.......ولا نسمع لها طرف يتنداس* 
*اميرة مشكورة ع الموضوع الحلوا وسمحي لي لو كانت اوزانها شوي موووووو..*
*وادري سويت ليكم زحمة بالصور ههههههاااهههاااا*
*عوافي خيـــة*
*ياسر..*

----------


## سعيد درويش

كل  المدن  حلوة  بس  إنتي  حلاتك  غير
الله   رفع   شأنك   وخصك   بتقدير

أرواحنا  تفديك  ولأجلك  كل  شيء  يصير
يا قديح  إنتي  الأصل  وباقي  المدن  تصوير

أسف  إذا  خانني  شعوري   مع   التعبير
من  كثر  حبي  لها  صرت  عندها  أسير

سعيد درويش

----------


## القلب_الحنون

اسمحو لي اشاركم بهذه الخاطره البسيطة والمتواضعة مع تحياتي واحترامي لكم جميعاً
_________________________ 
*رقم القصيدة (402 ) (* *أبي قلبك** )*  
*ما أبي مجرد كلام و بس أبي قلبك و الحواس الخمس* 
*أبي أعيش يومي ما أبي كلام الأمس خلك معايه حبيبي صاحي لا تنعس* 
*حبي لك حبيبي مش مجرد كلام أو همس أحبك حبيبي بكل حواسي الخمس* 
*ما أبي مجرد كلام و بس أبي قلبك و الحواس الخمس* 
*أبي حبي و حبك يعيش للأبد ما سكن قلبي غيرك يا حبي أحد* 
*أنا أعاهدك و هذا مني لك وعد أطلب و قول ويش تريد مني بعد* 
*أنا طلبتك يا حبي و حقق رجايا ما أبي أموال ما أبي هدايا* 
*أبي قلبك حبيبي هذه كل الحكاية* 
*ما أبي مجرد كلام وبس أبي قلبك و الحواس الخمس*
*&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&* 
*وسلامتك جميعاً*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*فكرة رائعة ،،*
*متابعة بصمت ،،*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الفكره جنااان يا أميره

وان شاء الله رح ننظر في أمر تثبيتها بس نشوف التفاعل كيف ..

كنت حابه أشارك معاكم بس احس مومعروف أو مو محدد موضوع

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## Princess

*هلا وغلا بكل من تفاعل معاي*
*ومشكورين كلكم على المشاركات الحلوه*
*وخيي ياسر عادي ما سويت زحمه بالعكس حلوه الصور يسلموو*
*خيتي شموع* 
*مممم ابطرح الموضوع عشان تشاركي*
*يالغلا ورجاء على كل من يشارك يحسب زين اذا كان هو العضو رقم 4 يطرح موضوعه ويجيب عليه الأبيات*
*تسهيلا على اللي بعده*
*فبطرح اللحين اني موضوع*
*وقفه على اطلال الأحبه*
*يعتصر القلب شعور يمزج في دمي اهات** وحيره.. ضياعا* *وشجون...*
*اياغائب عني ابوح بهمسات روحي قوافيا و بالشعر اغرق بالبحور* 
*لك يامن تهت عن دربي* *وتركتني وحيدة تعصف بي رياح الدهر الخؤؤن* 

*ليتك معي بقربي* *تمسح بكفتيك مدمعي ليتني اضمك حين ازور*
*تعال لي لم شتاتي ضمني اطفي لهيب روحي ايها الحنون*
*تعال شرد من قلبي الكدر وادخل كل فرح وبهجه وانس وسرور* 
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## MOONY

وقفت عللى باب الغلا  اتذكر أيامنا 
وقفت اطلع بزوايا البيت
اشوف ظل خيالك  اشوف حكاية جدتي وكيف احنا فيها فرحانين
اشوف كيف كن نلعب سوى نضحك سوى وكيف نسرح سوى
وينك حبيبي
عود للبيت ترى بدونك ظلمه البيت
ارجع ياخوي  ياغلى ماعندي
عود ونور ظلمة البيت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

على ذيك الدروب اللي

مشيناها ..

وكنت اوياي 

تهاذت خطوتي 

بدونك ..

وصرت اتعثر

بممشاي

وقفت أذرف دموع الشوق

والحيره..

وزاد ابجاي(بكاي)

----------


## Princess

*حلو وربي منكم هالتفاعل تسلمووا*
*اني اللحين العضو رقم 4*
*يللا موضوع جديد*
*الشكوى*
*ياليل ابشكي دخيلك خفف همومي ابي ارتاح من حزوني*
*ابي المس ضوا قلب حنين يدفي القلب واضلاعه*
*ابي اشتت حيرتك روحي وامسح دمعة عيوني
**وانثر في زوايا الهمس شقا الخفاق واوجاعه*

----------


## سعيد درويش

أبشكي  بس لمين  أشكي
لشخص  قد  سرق  وقتي

خدعني بكلمة  معسولة
وخلى  النفس  مقتولة

خسارة  كنت  أحسبه  إنسان
يصون  العشرة  بالإحسان

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

شكيت الهم والهم اشتكي عليا...

انا مادريت انه كذا قسى وقسوته كانت ليا...

تعذرت منه بس لمين اشكي باقي القضيه...

قضيه اتعبت قلبي ولا هانت عليا..

قلت خلاص اشكيها لرب البريه...

ربي يحلها ويقدر على الي يرضيا...

مشكور يا أميرة المرح والنفوس الزكيه الله يعطيكي

الف عافيه على الموضوع الرائع...

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي اميرة على الفكرة 


وتسلمين عليها 


تحياتي لج وللجميع الي امتعونا ببداعهم 


اختكم ام محمد

----------


## Princess

*الله يعافيكي خيتي ام محمد*
*ويسلمك من ذوقك والله*
*هاااااااااااااااااا*
*وينكم والا الفكره مهي عاجبتنكم    * 
*قلت اتركها شوي اشوف تفاعلكم بس افا.. ما تفاعلتوا*
*افا والله افا    * 
*مالي خاطر عندكم    * 
*اللحين المفروض العضو رقم 4 يطرح موضوع جديد ويورينا ابداعه فيه*
*مو كله اني اني اللي اطرح*
*دووووووووووووووووركم   * 
*بشوووف*
*والا شكلكم تبغوا تزعلوني   * 
*شجعواني عشان كل شوي اطلع لكم افكاار..اااخ*
*يالله ماعليه*
*الصبر مفتاح الفرج...*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## اسير الهوى

(لاتزعلي.. او عن زعل الحبيب)

لا تغضبي..
فقلبي بالحب حواك..
وباعلى صوت..
يصرخ محبوبتي فداك..
لا تغضبي..
وستريني دائما بمرآك..
اين ما التفتي..
لا بل وبوسط حشاك..

(اميرة ماعلش انشغلت شوي بس الموضوع حلو وانا مهتم فيه مانسيته)

----------


## بلاقيود

ان زعلت بماي عيني اراضيك
كل شي ولاتزعل علي لحظة
اجرح جميع الناس ياروحي واداويك
يرضى على قلبي وجعله ميرضه

----------


## اسير الهوى

هدية قلبي ولو تبغيه خذيه والله عطية
بس كفي الزعل ومن دلعك خفي شويه
توديني وتجيبيني وبكيفك متسلية بيه
هدي ياعمري محنا جهال نلعب سويه

----------


## Princess

يسلموووووووووووووووو
على الحركتات هذي
يعطيك العافيه خيي بقية الله
خيو ياااسر
هلا وغلا
مشكور  وما "تقصر" ركز خيي ..>>> ما تقصر خخخ
ما نسيت موضوعي هااا .. يسلمووو فيك الخير والله
ويسلمو على هالأبيات الحلوه
طيب دوري اللحين
عن وشوووو
مممممممم
طيب
عن الرضى بعد الزعل  ههههههههه
من بعد الكلام الحلو   الزعل زايل والعتب مرفوع
وزعلي ما صار الا من كثر معزتكم وغلاكم
والله لو مالكم خاطر عندي بين الضلوع
كان ما همني ازعل منكم والا اطلب رضاكم
لكم بين الحنايا رصيد عالي ومقام حيل مرفوع
سلوة روحي وبهجة نفسي يالغاليين معاكم

----------


## اسير الهوى

تسلمي *اميرة* كل شي ولا زعلك...هههااهههاا

ااغضب...
لاااا..كيف وهذه البسمة...
تجبر كبريائي وترضيني..
وهي اغلا ما املك..
وبها..
انسى كل همومي وما فيني..
بسمة..
ترضي غروري..
وتبعد الاسقام وتشفيني..
فياغاليتي..
اقسم عليك بالجبار..
منها ابداً لا تحرميني..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لا ..
ماني زعلانه
ولاتشغل البال
صعب إني أزعل منك
يانور عيني
مردي أرجع لك
وفي كل الاحوال
ننسى الزعل
وبكل حب
تحتويني .

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كيف ازعل ياحبيب الروح وانا اتنفس هواكم*
*ما تدري يالغالي امير ما يقدر اليوم ينساكم*
*لاتظن الزعل ياحبيبي يرخص غلاااكم*
*انا مزعل منكم وهذا قلبي اليوم جاكم* 

*ماادري ويش القصه ذخلت عرض وحطيت دولا*  
*كيف السالفه مدري*  
*فهميني أميره عشان اتواصل لو سمحتي*

----------


## Princess

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هلا والله بخيي امير كل العاشقين*
*منور بهالطله*
*ويسلمووو لشموعه وياسر  ايه كذا خليكم*
*تعجبوووني ياحلوكم وانتوا متفاعلين وياي*
*مممممممممم خيي امير       ترى حنا نلعب لعبه  بديت اني طرحت موضوع كل 3 اعضاء يوروني شطارتهم  بكم بيت عنه والعضو رقم 4* 
*يجي ويحط موضوع جديد وهكذا...*
*يعنو   خيي انت رقم 4 هههههههه يعني موضوع جديد        understood          يالله منتظره تفاعل منك بعد ومنور هلا وغلا فيك*
*امممممممم خلني اطرح موضوع جديد... عن الشوق*
*مشتاقه لك.. شوق االغريب المضيع الأوطان*
*شوق الصحاري لسيل وادي*
*شوق الطفل المحروم من حب وحنان*
*شوق التايه لدليلٍ بدربه وحادي*
*ايه.. اشتاق لك يا اغلى انسان*
*ايه.. اشتاق لك يا روى عروقي وزادي*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## همسات وله

وقفت على باب الاحبه انتظر نظره 
وعاينت دورهم والدمع من عيوني انثره 
وطافت على فكري صورهم وسيرتهم العطره 
وغرد في حنايا قلبي حنين الوله والذكرى 
وقلت ياربي الى متي اظل على بابهم انتظره 

مع تحياتي لك اميرة الاحساس 
والله لا يحرمنا من افكاركي المبدعه 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كيف اعبر عن الشوق ياختي ويش اقول* 
*والشوق في صدري ياختي كل ماجاه يطول*
*اااه ياختي الشوق ويش الشوق وشنهو اقول* 
*كل ما وصفت الشوق راح ينقصني القول*

----------


## همسات وله

اشتقت لك ياحياتي 
وكتبتك احلى حروف كلماتي 
وعبرت على شوك المحبه ولهان 
وزرعت ورد الحلى اشكال الوان 
وحطيتك وسط قلبي لعمري عنوان 
ورصدتك باغلى ما املك عندي في هالزمان 
انا لك اليوم وانت لي على مر الازمان 
وان ما هويت في حياتي قبلك انسان 

مع تحياتي 
همسات وله

----------


## اسير الهوى

او شي اهلا فيك همسات وله
يعني الشوق

الشوق الك اشغل في قلبي حريقة
معاد اصبراعيش من دونك دقيقة
شويه ياقلبي وصيري عليه رفيقة
وبفعالك صيري ياعمري صديقة

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههه
يسلمو حبايبي يسلمووو
بس تراكم بتجننوني شكلي بغير  طريقة الفكره المفروض العضو رقم 4 اللي هو خيتي هموسه تجيب موضوع جديد واللي بعدها 
يعقب على نفس الموضوع .. بس يالله حلووووه منكم  مبدعين وموفقين...
هههههههه تقريبا للحين دوم اني اللي اطرح المواضيع ما عدا مرتين خيي احد يلومني فخر وخييي ياسر زعل الحبايب
يالله ابغى  العضو     اللي بعدي يجيب جديد وابداع اكشن
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*الموضوع هااا عن ويشوو غمضو عشان اعرف اكتب عن هااا*
*"الهجران والفراق الصعب"<<خبطها الاخ وبس* 

*يامن هاجر الدنيا .. فإنك لم تهاجر القلب*
*انت حي في قلبي .. وينمو ذكرك في عقلي يا احلى حب*
*متألما متعطشا على رؤياك ابقى.. لكن هذا حكم ربي اخذ امانته ليطمئن قلبي بانك بجوار رحمةٍ كبيرة*
*سأبقى وافيا لك حتى مماتي .. ولن انساك في صلاتي ومن الدعائي*
*يامن ملك قلبي وعشت معه احلى ايام العمر المريحه* 
*ياصادق القلب وصريح اللسان يا اعز الناسِ*

----------


## اسير الهوى

مابك..
والى اين..
وقد سرقتي مابين اضلعي..
تتآمرين انت والدنيا..
علي وبالفراق انت تدعي..
ارحمي هدا الفؤاد..
وجفون جفت منها ادمعي..
عودي واحييني..
وللحياة هذه الروح فأرجعي..

----------


## بلاقيود

في غيابك احتفلنا في غيابك
آنا والشوق وعذابك ..
ودمعة في وجه حزين ... يخفي الهم الدفين ...
شاللي جابك ... مانطوت صفحة كتابك ...
ياعذابك ...
في غيابك احتفلنا في غيابك ..
انا والشوق وعذابك ....

طبعا هذي فقرة من قصيدة طويلة كتبتها بس حبيت اشارككم في الموضوع  اتمنى تنال استحسانكم

----------


## اسير الهوى

اهلا فيك اخي بقية الله ونورتنا...يالله اسمعنا دررك..

موضوع.... (اللقاء)

عند لقياك..
تستشفني فيك مشاعر غريبة..
قد اشعلها الشوق..
وانتظاري  إياك عند المغيب..
وعند رؤياك..
ندى عيني لاجلك صارت سكيبة..
تروي الجفون فرح..
بعد ان جفت للبعد الماضي الغريب..

----------


## MOONY

_حبيبي اليوم القاك بعد طول المغيبي حبيبي اليوم القاك بعد سنين الصعيب_
_اليوم اشفي كل غليلي  اليوم تذوب كل القيودي_
_اليوم المس كوفوفك  واطفي نار اشواقي_ 
_اليوم ابعثر الورد في كل الانحئي فهلم لي ياحبيبي_

----------


## اسير الهوى

عندما القاك..
ستعرفي اني على الوعد..
متصفح صفحاتك..
عندما القاك...
ستتيقني انني هو..
الفارس باحلامك..
عند لقياك...
ستريك كيف كلماتي..
تحتضن بالعشق كلماتك..
هذا انا لم تغيرني الايام..
هذا انا الساهر لاجلك..
ذي الجفون التي لا تنام...
هذا انا..

----------


## اسير الهوى

البقاء على العهد...

بوعدك انا الباقي
                      وما يثنيني شي عن وعدي
ابحييها الك صحاتك
                     لوكنت انا وحرفي بوحدي
وباقي على وعدي
                      ولو جابتني الدني او بتودي
ووعدي الك محفور
                        ابجبيني ونازل على خدي
كلمة وعد ارصخها
                         بكل وجه واعتبريها تحدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أسمح لي بالوفاء لعهد حب مضى
ولجمع ابتسامات وافراحا وقتها انقضى
ماحيلة هارب غفى على عهد الوفاء ولم يصحو
ماحيلة معذب أخفى عذابه بسكوت ولم يبدوا

إن شاء الله تعجبكم

أختك عيون لاتنام

----------


## اسير الهوى

باقي على وعدي وبروحي فيك الفذا
ما يهمني كل حاسد مايهمني ذيك وذا
انا يهمني حبك الطاهرالنقي من الردا
انا يهمني روحك انت وحبك لي غذا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أنا أسير ذاك الوعد
وأردد العهد ليلا نهارا
حتى أثقل القلب دموع وانهار
أين أنت لأعطيك مفتاح قلب وصندوق أسراره

----------


## اسير الهوى

عن موضوع (بعد المسير)...

انا آت..
وان كللني بعد المسير تعباً..
فنتظري مرآي..
من بعيد الدرب مقترباً..
حاملا اوزاري..
على ظهر محدودباً..
بعد المسير..
والقهر ابلاني وابتعد..
وصرت هزيل الجسم..
وفرائصي لذكراها ترتعد..
كلما اوشكت الوصل..
اراها عني ناظري تبتعد..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بعده ياياسر فتت القلب تفتيت* 
*كيف اقوى الهجر والصد والله ماقويت* 
*بعده عذاب يا خلي كيف يبيع وانا الي اشتريت* 
*الله يساعدني على الصبر واقدر اقول انا نسيت* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا صابر وان طالت علي السكة والابعاد
منشان حبك ياخليلي قلل من الهجر والعناد
لجلك انا باطوف ابعد المسافات وكل واد
ولجلك بعد مايصعب طريق ولا يبعد ابلاد

----------


## اسير الهوى

عن موضوع........
(وحداني)

وحيد...
اقرر العيش بدونك..
فثغراتي مملوءت منك..
ولا مجال لغيرك..
فإذا قررتي الرحيل..
فعلمي اني افضل الوحدة..
وان طالت بي الازمان..
او ذبحتني المدة..
فانا بدونك..
سأظل وحيد...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قد تكون الغربة وطناً 
تماماً كما قد يكون الوطن غربة 
وغربتنا .. هى شعورنا بالوحدة 
حيث نكون جلساء أرواحنا
 ومحدثي خوالج أنفسنا

----------


## اسير الهوى

وحدي اصارع همي ببعدك القاتل
تناهد وتأوه بسواد الليل ودمع سائل
وحدي اقف بقارعة الطريق وانا قائل
احبها اعشقها وبحبها مقاتل ومناضل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في نفس الطريق الذي سلكته وحيدة هناك قلوباً وحيدة مثلك .. 
وسوف تجدي دماء ضحايا خدعتهم الأيام والمشاعر .
. سوف تكتشفي في الطريق المظلم لؤلؤة جديدة داستها أقدام عابثة كما داستك يوما قلوب لم تعرف الرحمة ..
 سوف تنبت منها أشجار وظلال .
. وسوف تخرج منها وجوه مضيئة تعطي للحياة جمالا .. وللبشر إيمانا عميقا ببقية الأشياء .. 
هاهي لؤلؤة جميلة تطل من بعيد في آخر الدرب الموحش . ضعي جراحك على جراحها .. واخلطي دماءك بدمائها . وافتحي عينيكي وحاولي أن تري الأفق من جديد .. 
.. وسوف تكتشفي أنك لست وحيده"ً

----------


## همسات وله

بعدك حبيبي ما هزمني 
تركت الحزن وراي وما همني 
علمت قلبي الحب ولا همني 
وشغلت خاطري بغيرك وانت ما تهمنني 
عساك اضيع عساك اتروح عساك ترجع ماتهمني 
ابشعل انوار الفرح وابكتب اشعار المرح وانت ماتهمني 
لاتقول اني وحيده انا من دونك سعيده وانت ما تهمني

----------


## اسير الهوى

*همسات وله* اهلا بك ووين هالغبات..
وكذا *عيون لاتنام* مرحبا فيك..
خياتي بعدالتحية...الفكرة هنا تكون من المشاركة الرابعة فرضا لو اخترنا موضوع...
اوهام الحب..
نكتبه بفيه ثلاث مشاركات ومن يكون الرابع يبداء اي موضوع فنتكتب عنه ثلاث مشاركات وهكذا..

يالله الموضوع هو...( اوهام الحب)

عشت بظلالك منخدع فيك باوهام
ونا الخليتك بحياتي اكثر حدث هام
وحبنا لولا فعايلك للابد طال ودام
انا المسكين والمبتلي ابشقى الاحلام

----------


## همسات وله

هلا فيك اخي ياسر 
امتحانات معطلتنا شوي عن المنتدى 
يلا باقي اشوي وانخلص 
ومشكور عالسوال

انا اللي عشت ساعات وثواني                    مع خلاًً حسبته من كل قلبه هواني 
تراني عايشاًاحلام واماني                       في دنيا من الوهم وخلي ما هواني 
تركني بين جرحي واحزاني                     والم الصدمه لانه ما هواني 
روح يعلك ما تردوعساك تعاني               لانك خذلتني وقلبك ماهواني

وسلامتكم 
همسات وله

----------


## اسير الهوى

توهمت انا بحبك وعشت ونا مغمض العينين
واقسمت اعيش قربك بقلب واحد من قلبين
مادريت انك مصاحب وتلعب على الحبلين
كذا وانا الفديتك الروح وكل العمر والعين

الي بعدي يطرح موضوع جديد..

----------


## اسير الهوى

موضوع (على الوعد)

عند عودتك..
بعد ذاك المشوار الطويل..
وبعد الهجر..
وما اذاقني من قهر مرير..
عودي وفتحي صفحات ذكراك..
ستري اني ابد لم انساك..
وبالدوم اجدد وعودي..
وامل لقياك يصادق عهودي..
عودي..
فقد جفت لفرقاك..
رياحيني وورودي..
وارويها باحضانك..
واخضري بلقياك عودي..

----------


## همسات وله

حبيبي مهما طالت الغيبه انا باقي على وعدي 
احمل بداخلي نغمات العشق وباقي على حبي 
ارسم احلى خيالات الفرح وانثر عبيرالود وهذا هو عهدي 
لاتقول طالت الغيبه وحبيبي نساني وهجر ودي 
ابد انا على كل العهود محافظ  وفي هالشي انا جدي

----------


## اسير الهوى

وعودي لك..
تتأجج كالبركان..
وكل مرت اتوقع رجوع..
وان موعدك قد حان..
حبيبتي لك وعدي..
وانا انتظرك..
ولشهدك انا ظمآن..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عن موضوع (  الذكريات )

عندما تسحبني ذكرياتي من أرض الواقع ..

أبحث عنك ..
أتلمس حنانك ..
أسترق النور من عينيك ..
وأشم الريحان من عبير كلماتك ..
أعتلي نور طيفك من بين الظلمات ..
أحاول أن أعيش بك .. و .. 
منك ..
أبذل جهدي لأعيد لقلبي نبضه المفقود ..

عندما تأسرني الذكريات في الماضي ..

أختار أن أنزوي هناك ..
حيث كنتُ أناجيك في غيابك ..
وأبثك همي في نومك ..

كم أشقيتني بجفائك ..
وكم آنست ليلي بعذب كلماتك ..

عندما تراودني ذكرياتنا ..
ورغم جراحها ..
لا أملك إلا ..
أن أستسلم لمرها .... و .... حلوها ..

يكفيني أنها ذكرياتي معك

----------


## اسير الهوى

اذكرها تلك الايام..
واوراقي المبعثرة..
اذكرها الحظات..
وحروفك باشيائي..
مكتوبة ومنتشرة..
آآآآآآه..
ام تلك الهمسات..
لذكراها دموعي منهمرة..
اوقاتك حاضري..
فهل سيتعود ياترا..
ام عينيك..
ووجهك القمري..
وشفاتك العذبة..
وشعرات شعرك..
من نسيم الصبح متطايرة..
اشهد انك من معجزات الخالق..
فسبحانه صاحب المقدرة...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تفقدت بعد دهر مخزني...
فوجدته خاليا يشتكي.....
من عقاب دهر قد جار بي.......
ورماد ذكريات قد اغرقتني......
صرخت بانفاس غريقة لكي يجاب على صرختي....
فاشعل النار وكان لكتم أنفاسي يرتجي......
فاختنقت ولكن ليس برماده ..... ولكن خنقتني حرارة عبرتي....
تهاوت بصمت لتأكد حرق وجنتي.....

----------


## اسير الهوى

(بعد الطريق للحبيب)

آه انه شاق..
طريق بُعده هدم اركاني..
وكلما ظننت الوصول..
امتد الى مالانهاية..
وتركتني بالتعب اعاني..
سلكت لها كل طرق الاختصار..
لكنها بحيلها تتناساني..
فليتها تدعن عن مابي..
قبل ان يتفجر بركاني..

----------


## محمد

ماابي سجنك ابي اطلق سراحك
،،،،،،، و انا مسجون في همي وذاتي

تعاتبني وتذبحني رماحك
،،،،،،، و انا ماقلت لك في يوم هاتي

تبين الصدق من وقت اجتياحك
،،،،،،، سكنت القلب واهديتك سماتي

ابيك بعيد يلمسني وشاحك
،،،،،،، واذا ناديت لك لحظات تاتي

انا لاضقت تفرشي لي جناحك
،،،،،،، تعرف الصدق لو طول سكاتي

اقول الله يسعد لي صباحك
،،،،،،، عسى تبقين شمعه في حياتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

اهلا فيك عزيزي محمد .....عزيزي اتبع الموضوع المطروح للمشاركة


بعيد هو الوصول اليك..
والامل كساعة الرمل ..
ينفد حبة حبة..
لكني باصرار..
اعيد الامل..
فيزداد..
واحيا..
ويحيا حبك..
واواصل مسيرتي اليك..
متحديا كل صعوباتك..
هجرك..
بعدك..
غرورك..

----------


## اسير الهوى

ليكون الموضوع والى يوم العاشر عن مصاب
*ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام* 

لبيك
حسين دمعتي..
فليبكها قلبي دما..
لبيك نفسي وانا..
يامهجة الروح..
في الارض وفي السما..
حبك..
في العين مرسوم..
من حين خلقت الدنا..

----------


## اسير الهوى

حسين دمعة..
وحرف وشمعة..
حسين نور..
ودرب ودستور..
حسين روح..
ملأها الزمان جروح..
حسين بصيرة..
ورايات شهيرة..
حسين حسين حسين..
عبارات لن يغيرها زمن..
ولا الم ولا حنين..
حسين عبرة..
وشوق وحسرة..
فيا ليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز فوزا عظيما..

*مأجورين ياشيعة..*

----------


## Princess

*هلا وغلا فيكم كلكم*
*مشكورين على التواصل الجميل في موضوعي وبالأخص اخي ياسر*
*مشكور وما " تقصصصصصر"*

* اياعين.. ناشدتك الله.. سكبي الدمع الهمول*
*وجددي الحزن لسيد الشهداء*
*ولنلطم الصدر ونعلي النداء.. .. لبيك ياحسين ...*
*ايا قلب.. دع دقاتك تترافق مع الآه والألم  ودع صداك يردد مع الزفرات..*
*لبيك ياحسين..*

*مأجورين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هلا فيك خية والله لك وحشة..
اوكي العشرة وانتهت...
اليوم الموضوع هو ( جيتك لينا يالغالية)

ياهلا بالي لها وحشة بين الخوان
وبغيرهدرتها النتدى هادي ونعسان
يامرحبا بالي ما يتعب فيها اللسان
وليها التراحيب تصير احلى عنوان
يالله خبرينا ووش جرا لك بالمتحان
وطمنينا عن صحتك وما جرا وحان

تحياتي ياسر..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا والله شدعوه بس الاخ ياسر أميرووه* 
*يعني لاطاح الجكل كثرة سكاكينه*
*من حققك يا ياسر تتفخم* 

*اميروووه وحشتينايالدبا وحشتنا اشعارك* 
*وأحلى شي عجبني الخطاره الي حطتها أمل الظهور أم عبود* 
*تجنن والله* 

*المهم خيتووو هذا بمناسبة رجوعك*
*تقبليه مني يالدبه وطمنينا ويش سويتي بالامتحانات* 
*أميره المرح أسمها وكلها مرح وسرور*
*يا هلا بهالطله والفرحه والصدر الرحوب* 
*خيه أميره تجذبك بشعرها الي من لجذور* 
*يا هلا ياختي أميره نورتي والله كل لقلوب*

----------


## Princess

*هههههههههههه* 
*والله خجلتوني*
*يسلمو خيي ياسر*
*تحذيـــــــــــــــــــــــر: لا احد يسألني عن الإمتحان... خخخخ .. عملنا اللي علينا والباقي على الله*
*خيي امير.. هههههه حلوه منك يالدبا...*
*يالبطيخه انت .. ويش فيك محمق كلكم مشكورين مو بس ياسر بس لأنه الصراحه لو ما ياسر متابع موضوعي* 
*كان اوووه ما ادري بأي صفحه ابلقاه.. يسلمووو يالنحيس... .. واذا طاح الجمل كثرت سكاكينه.. يمه بس منك*
*اي جمل ومين السكاكين هههههههه ..  والخاطره اللي حطتها ام عبود ياعلي ياعلي.. الله لا يوريكم حالتي هاديك الليله*
*كأني مقتوله دست... خخخخخخ اقول.. هنا موضوع مو حق هدره.. يلللا اميرووه طلعي برى وخليهم يشوفوا شغلهم*
*مين  اللي بيرز لي بعد كم بيت ....ويسلموووو* 
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا خيتووو دبدوب* 
*المهم انا الحين دوري* 

*ياهلا والله بك زود وزود وزود*
*عسى ما ننحرم هالطله دايم الدوم*
*ياهلا بالاخت أميره الطيب صاحبة الجود*
*ياألف هلا بيك وعسى الصحة بيكم دوم تدوم*

*أيه يالدبه استانسي* 

*يسور وأميروو طايحين ترحيب بك* 
*من قدش يا الدبه* 

*تستاهلي والله كل خير* 
*وهذا قليل عليش خيتوو* 

*الا صحيح تحذير ليش* 
*قولي بس ويش سويتي بلا لكاعه علينا* 
*نبي اخبار حلوة لاتروحي فيها*

----------


## Princess

* ههههههههههههه كح كحححححححححححح كح ويلي ويلي* 
*ياعلي عاااد*
*والله صاكني فقر دم شديد من قلة الأكل من هالكرف*
*اي دبه.. حرام عليك.. يافيل ..*
*هههههههه بس حلوه والله .. يسلمو..*
*ايه ويش هالدلال مين قدش يااميرووه  احم احم .. الله الله فيني..*
*اقول.. قلنا لك تحذير.. هههههه والله اخاف   * 
*صبيان متوعدين فيني طق ..ياسر بيشلخني*
*وانت بتدوس فبطني  وباروح فيها .. هههههه*
*ادعوا لي بس ان شالله اعدي لو بمقبوول.. والله يجيرني وينتشلني من المحمول..خخخ*
*والله سويت اللي علي والباقي على الله ...الله يفكني بس من هالزريبه على خير وسلامه*
*يللا بس بلا هدره حطي الموضوع الجديد صجيتي راسهم
عن العناد  نياهاهاهاها   * 
*ياسر امير.. امير ياسر*
*احترت ياكيف اشكرهم واجازيهم*
*من يجاريهم وربي خااسر*
*بس جكاره وعناد  لأهدر واوريهم*
*لأفقع الراس لزعيم السنافر*
*وللدب امير ويهلوسوا ابخليهم  * 
*الا اني اللي قمت اهلوس يبغى لي احد يقرا علي خخخ      * 
* تحياتي.. اميروه القشره النحيسه..خخخخ* 
*ومشكووووووورين خواني على هالحركتات*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*اميرة*  وينك عن موضوعك سلمتك اياه وتركتيه....
يالله عن موضوع..(الحب من نظرة عين)

صاعقة..
مارأته عيني..
نظرة سرقت ذلك الفلب..
نظرة..
غادرت بي فوق السحاب..
نظرة انستني الغربة..
فاينها ولما طول هذا الغياب..
فقد طال بي البعد..
وعشت جحيم العذاب..
لكنها..
انقدتني..
واختصرت لي كل الصعاب..
فاحببتها منها..
ونسيانها محال..
وان كانت سراب...

----------


## Princess

لا ما تركته خيي
بس صاير زحمه علي وضغط بالردود تدري 3 اسابيع مو شويه ابدي ويش لو ويش
ها 
هذاني جيت
من عيونك.. نظرة اسرتني ياغناتي
وقريت فيها سطر نابع من الخفاق
كلمة احبك خدرت روحي وذاتي
صرت دوم اتوله ولسماعها اشتاق
لا صدتها عيني هذي ساعة مماتي
وقتها..  رافق نعشي وبلا فراق
خلك بجنبي اسمع مني حكاياتي
ترى البعد والجفا ياخلي ما ينطاق

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا بعينك..
وانت من سكنتي عيني..
فضعت باعماقعها..
تجولي واجول بسحرك..
وارتوي من دموعها..
دفئ..
حنان..
هو حضنك..
فياما عذبتني عيناك بسحرها..

----------


## Princess

الأنكسار

*كسرني البعد يا خلي واشقاني*
*واشعل  لهيب القلب وزود عذاباتي*
*جنن خافقي و سل الدمع  وا عياني*
*واسدل ستار الحزن و الهب شكاياتي*
*حبيبي  حن علي احيني ميت كياني*
*وضمني لصدرك وشرد لي اهاتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كسرت خاطرا بعد إن رأى النور 
وقلب قلب صفحة الماضي بسرور
لكنه أخطأ الظن  ونسى فيك مسألة الغرور

----------


## اسير الهوى

ياويل قلب الي انكسر منه الخاطر
وذاق  العذاب بكل انواع المغادر
ياويله ابحسرة ضاع عمره الزاهر
لجلها الي متراعي حق ولا مشاعر

----------


## Princess

يللا جديدنا هذا اليوم
الطيبه

مسكين ياقلبي على طيبتك جروحك
ماهمهم راحتك وانت الشاقي لراحتهم
ياما  هم عذبوك بسوء ظنهم واتعبوك
وانت تصفح ..تسامح وتراعي مكانتهم
ياقلبي متى بتكسر خاطر  روحـــك
متى بتقسى وتتناسى محبتهم

----------


## اسير الهوى

قلب رحيم..
والطيب يسطر له عنوان..
دافئ بحنينه..
يروي الضائع العطشان..
ارويني..
وباحضاني ضميني..
ومن طيب حنانك فسقيني..
فانا المتعطش الولهان..
ومن عانيت من الحرمان..
فيا طيب الروح..
من حبك غذيني..
احبك احبك احبك..
فياعمري لاتنسيني..

----------


## لحن الخلود

ما دريت كيف اواجهه العالم واعترف انك اطيبهم 
ما قدرت اوصف حال خجلي منك  
كيف والك من طيبة العالم ما يهدم قصور
ترجيتك خلي طيبتك الي وانسى كل ما هو محضور
اجيتك اترجاك بخالق السموات والارض لكونك اطيبهم معي خلك الي 
اليوم بس عرفت عن الموضوع اتمنى تتقبلوا مشاركتي البسيطة 
 اميره بجد ابدعتي ولا تقصري بافكارك الحلوه 
اختكم  لحــــــــــــــــ الخلود ــــن

----------


## اسير الهوى

نبغي انفعل مشاركة *اميررررة* لا تطنبز علينا وتزعل وتحط في خاطرها وتفكرنا ملينا من فكرتا وحطينا فكرة جديدة.. هههههاااهههااا غالية والله..
الموضوع .... الوجه القمري..

انت كالقمر..
لاااا..
القمر منك للجمال يستقي..
من سحرك..
وعلوك..
في قلب السماء يرتقي..
اذا تباها..
شبه نفسه بك..
ايا عمري فصدقي..
وحبك مزروع بقلبي..
فرضي حناني ووثقي..
اني لك باشارة من اصبعك..
فلصدق المشعار فحدقي..

وووووو....سلامتكم.

----------


## محمد

وش حيلتي غير القصايد تناديك 
وش حيلتي و الصمت بينك وبيني
لا جيت اقرب ردني قول ما بيك
وان جيت ابعد قلت يمكن يبيني
ما ضعت انا بدنياي ضيعتني فيك
لك صورة من وين ما أرحل تجيني
تعبت اضمك داخل القلب وأخفيك 
أخاف من عين تشوفك بعيني
شفها يديني لا قربت عند أياديك
وشفها حكمة الله ما تطولك أيديني

----------


## لحن الخلود

لو اقول للقمر انت احلى اخجل وقال الله خلق الحلى الي من شان اشبهك 
لو وجودي غير فايد في السماءعُلى لكنت انا انت
ولكني رضيت بما حكم الله ورضيت بوجودي فوق السحاب انظر اليك 
تناظرني وترفع راسك الي وهذا من كبر مقامي
وانا من خجلي انظر اليك مطأطأ الراس خجلا
كبر مقامك وصغر مقامي الله فضلك علي وخلقك خلف له في الارض
وجهي قمري وانت احسن من يشبهني

----------


## Princess

*جديدنا ...  الخيانه*

*وسقط القناع.. وبانت الحقائق* 
*وضاعت احلام عمري في دقائق*
*خيانه.. ذوبت عمري بأقسى الملاعق*
*ذوبتها في اناء الضياع  واشعلت الحرائق*
*كسرتني شلتني ولم يعد لي فكرٌ رائق*
*واجبرتني ان ارسم للحب مختلف العوائق*

----------


## اسير الخيال

افتقدك

اشعر بمرارة فراقك  وبعدك عني يكاد يقتلني

اشعلا بان قلبي يتقطع بسبب الم بعدك وفراقك

اود انا اصرخ باعلى صوتي لتسمعني اني مشتاق

ابكيك ليل ونهار  بحرقه اصبحت في عالمي حزين

بدونك اصبحت حياتي بلا معنى وجسدي بلا روح

----------


## اسير الهوى

حانة نهاتيتك..
وقرتبت صفحتي رسم النهاية..
اصطر قلة..
وانتهي كما بالبداية..
اهكذا..
جزاء الاخلاص الخيانة..
فنقلب ثوب خريفي..
الشال تحت البطانة..
خريف اسقط اوراق حبي..
وضاعت في زمنه الامانة..

----------


## Princess

يسلمو عالتواصل جميعا
يللا الجديد 

*الفراق السهل*

*كذا والا كذا انا عفتك* *وماشي*
*بغيتني والا تعالت علي* *نفسك*
*النوم جفاني وما تنهنيت* *بفراشي*
*وانت الحلم مل منك ومن* *نحسك*
*بترحل روح لا بحايل ولا**براشي*
*الله وياك يومك عندي مثل* *امسك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ابنسا كل ذكرياتك وكل من ايامك ومافات
وقلب تأذى منك ومن قهرك تراه قد مات
ابنسا وابتعد وبنسى رسمك وكل الصفات
وبحرق كل رسايلك وبحرق كل الذكريات

----------


## Princess

*نسيتك لا تجي تتعذر ترى صرت لي ماضي*
*ولا ابكي ولا اندم على ايام ٍمعك فاتت*
*نسيتك روح ابتعد ارحل ما عدت لك فاضي*
*نسيت العشره يا خوان وذكرياتي معك ماتت*
*نسيتني وطعنت القلب وجاي تشكيني للقاضي*
*انا القاضي لي الله وانت نهايتك حانت*
*روح دام اني نسيتك وعليك القلب خله راضي*
*والا ابشعل معك حربٍ وترى العشره علي هانت*

----------


## همسات وله

عفتك يالظالم عفتك 
وكأني في حياتي ما عرفتك 
نسيتك ولغيتك من حياتي ونهيتك 
وكسرت على دربك كل امال العمر وفنيتك 
ولا اذكر لي حبيب كان في قلبي وكأني ما رايتك 
روح الله يسهل عليك ادروبك و انا بعد اعيفك  
الامل الجديد
ِ

----------


## اسير الهوى

امل جديد..
يرسم بلوحاتي..
ازرق زاهي..
واخضر يوصف فرحاتي..
امل بالبقاء..
وثقة ستغني ذاتي..
طردت اليأس..
وقررت العيش..
وفتحت جديد صفحاتي..

----------


## همسات وله

لقيتك نور في دربي 
يجددمن جديد امالي 
يزرع ازهور الامل في عمري 
يشعل شموع الهنا في دربي 
يعلمني معاني الحب الوردي 
ويداوي اجروحي ويمسح كل همي 
ويبحر بي في عالم خيالي سحري 
ويدلني اشلون تكون البدايه من جديد

----------


## Princess

جديدنا 
الهيام 

*ربما اهيم** ..* *في حبك*
*لا بل اني متيقنه من هاجسي*
*لطالما تمنيت* *قربك*
*سيد قلبي العاشق وفارسي*
*اشعلني شمعة* *بدربك*
*فكلي لك من اصبع قدمي لراسي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هام فكري..
والقلب فيك..
يا اعذب انسان..
واجول فيك انحاء الخيال..
واصل بك لاحلى مكان..
فاعذريني لو اكثرت لك الحديث..
واعذري القلب الذي..
عاش فيك هيمــــــــــــــــــــــــــان..

----------


## همسات وله

لا تعاتبوني يا الحبايب فكري هام في الحبيب والقلب ذايب 
هو مبعد بعيد هناك وتاركني في دنيا الهيام وحدي شايب 
ادور والف عليه واهيم مع النسيم وابعث مراسيل الهوىوارد خايب 
ياعمري ياروحي وينك انت عن دنيتي غايب 
يلا ياعمري ذبت فيهواك وهمت في جفاك ارجع انت اغلى الحبايب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اخترت نكتب عن  ..الحاح الذكرى وعدم التمكن من النسيان

على بالي تمر ذكراك
أحاول ماقدرت أنساك
نسيت اهلي وكل ناسي
وحقك ماقدرت أسلاك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إن لي قلب لا ينساك وأذن لا تنسى همس صوتك وعين لا تنسى عيناك وحضن لا ينسى الحنان ويد لا تنسى مداعبة شعرك وعقل باطن لا ينسى خيالك ونفس تبقى تائهة لمرساك, ففما خلفت بعد فقدك الإالنار التي تحرق حشا نفسي.

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

اتعتقد ان لي عقلا ينسى...
وفي داخلي قلبا يقسى...
وهل الذكرى تجعل نفسي لاتأسى..
وتجعل اوردة قلبي تتنفس الهوى...
لا والله فإن الذكرى تجعل العقل يسهى...
والقلب لايقدر عندما طيفه يسلى...

----------


## اسير الهوى

موضوع..سنين مرة عل ذكراك..

ايـــــــــ   ــــــه..
ففيك مرة سنوات..
صعبة حينها..
والآن كاللحظات..
كم عذبت منك..
تلك الابتسامات..
وانفاسك وتلك التنهدات..
أيـ  ـــ  ـــه..
كل يقول..
انسى فما فات مات..
فقد حاولت..
وبدل مرة مرات..
لكني لم استطع..
ياأجمل الاحزيات..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تمرسنين وكل ظني .. نسيتك ياجزء مني 
وأثاري حبك الخالد ..في روحي ومابعدعني 
صوتك يملا أحلامي ..وطيفك مايفارقني 
وكلما هبت النسمات..كأني ألمحك .. كـني

----------


## روح الخلود

مرت سنين على جراحك .. وانا اليوم اوقف على اطلالك .. 
كم كانت حلو الامك هنيه .. كم كانت همساتك نديه .. 
يمر الوقت وانا انتظر عودتك .. ولا اشوف لذاك اليوم دعوتك .. 
وبظل اذكر احلى كلماتك ..

هذا عام مر على ذكرياتك ..

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

تكسير لحواجز الصمت ...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
مليت من سكوتي مليت...

ابي اصرخ واقول حبيبي انا تعديت...

تعديت على حاجز الصمت...

حاجز كان يسكن مابين قلبي وكتوفي...

انا اليوم لك حبيبي اعترفت وانتظر منك مصيري...

ترى كل الي فيني ماعاديتحمل شوقي وحنيني...

قدرت اليوم اني اهون علي ونيني...

من دون خوف يسكن مابين عيوني...


وتقبلي مروري وخاطرتي اختي اميرة :rolleyes:

----------


## Princess

عبر روحي.. تسللت اهات تائهه تبحث عن وطن يضمها ويخفف عنها صمتها .. حزني صامت.. مللت وانا اداريه
وارسم الإبتسامه على شفتي .. واجعلها مرآة لروحٍ عجز من حولي ان يفهموها...
ترددت في اذني صدى همسات قلبي.. قلب .. سيظل متمسكا لأخر رمق من حياته بالسعاده,,, سيظل يكسر حواجز الصمت..
ويعبر شطئان الحب الدافئه معلنا.. هيامه.. وعشقه المتجدد .. الممزوج ببصيص من امل وفرح .. ومرح..


وشكر ا لكم جميعا على متابعتكم لموضوعي
لا عدمته تواجدكم .. دمتم بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## همسات وله

حبيبي طالت الايام وطال وياها صمت قلبي 
حبيبي لاتعذبني وعطني امل يكسر صمت قلبي 
مليت من كثر الشقا وحبك بلاني وتوهني صمت قلبي 
اكيد بيجي يوم وبعلن حبك عالملا وبتخطى صمت قلبي 
وابقول واحكي عن قصص حبك ملا قلبي وابقهر صمت قلبي

----------


## روح الخلود

*وحيد من بعدك*

*________________*

*كنا اثنين ومحد يقدر يفرقنا .. كنا نحب حتى الحزن في جمعتنا*

*كنا مثال الحب في مشاعرنا .. كان الكل يتمنى يصير مثلنا*

*كنا اثنين .. وبوحدنا الحين صرنا ..*

*من بعدك راحت فرحتنا وضعنا ..*

*وحيدين صرنا بعد ماكانت احلى اللمه لمتنا ..*

----------


## نور الهدايه

الكلمات حلووووووووووووووووووو 

القصيده روعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## Princess

وحيده ..من بعدك تعصف بي الأيام 
وتجرعت في بعدك ملوحة الأوهام
اين انت عني حبيبي يافارس الأحلام
لا تدعني هكذا وحيده في الزحام
كسيرة محطمه تحت انقاض الركام
حبيبي.. كن بجانبي .. فعيني لا تنام
الا بقربك.. فبدونك على الدنيا السلام

----------


## القلب المرح

*في صفحات الماضي.. اكتب لك اجمل اشواقي*
*يامن ابتعد عني.. وتركني وحيدا في حياتي*
*اكتب لك لجمل العبارات.. الصادقة بحبي ياغلاتي*
*تهت حائرا بدونك.. وكاني يتيما ابحث عنك لتحميني*
*سرقت الفرح مني.. وزرعت الاشواق واللهفة فيني*
*عُد لتخفي وحدتي.. واعيش معك فرحا في اجمل ايامي*
*ونبعد الوحده عن كلانا.. ونكن اثنين لايشاركنا عذالي*

----------


## Princess

جديدنا

التغلي

ياصاحبي خل عنك زود الدلال..
انا  حبي لك صادق وبليا مصلحه
يا صاحبي انساك  انا والله محال
قلبك لو قسى خلني انا اصلحه
تتغلى علي ليه بكل الأحوال
طيب انا وقلبك ودي انصحه
كثر التغلي وقل السؤال
يخلي دور الحب.. عقيمٍ في مسرحه

----------


## اسير الهوى

انتِ الغلى..
وللقلب انت ِالغالي..
وكل ما اهواه..
وانت لي اغلى اموالي..
فتركي عنك التغلي..
ولاحضاني تعالي..
فلكي كل ما املك..
فقتربي بدون سؤالي..
وخذي قلبي..
وروحي..
ونفسي..
وحبي..
وحناني..
وحققي ببسمتك آمالي..

اميرة اسمحي لي على هذه الغيبة ولكنها لظروف
على العموم عودتك انت هي الاهم..

----------


## Princess

مسموح اخوي.. ولو اني ما دريت انك غايب خخ سوري توي راجعه ومحتاسه 
وما ادري عن شي
عموما  الغايب عذره معه وعسى غيابه خير 
ويللا باقي عضو واحد يحط كم بيت من تحت ايده عن التغلي وبعدها جديد..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*يكفي غرور ويكفي تغلي..*
*ترى مابتلقاني* 
*من بعد هالتكبر ياعزي
خلي عنك التغلي وارضى بحالي
ولاتنسى انك كل ماتتغلى تعذبني يالقاسي..*

----------


## Princess

جديدنا

السهر

يكفي سهر ياعيني على السهر والله صغيره
يكفي عذاب ارحميني ضايعه حروفي وكسيره
ذقت عذاب البعد وكني ما اشوف في الدنيا غيره
هدني السهر ومنـــي اشتكى دمعـــــــــــي بحيره
ليت الغايب يعود ويضمني فارسي وبحبه اميره

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياجفن لاتسهر العيون الناعسه..*
*ياقلب لاتحير العقول الهايمه ..*
*اسقيتني ياقلب طعم العذاب في ذكر الحبيبه الغايبه..*
*وعيني عيت تنام قبل لاتناظر هالعيون الساحره ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل ليله .. اسهر مع طيفك*
*واتخيلك بالأحلام ..* 
*وكل ليله .. ادعي ربي يحفظك*
*قبل لا عيني تنام ..* 
*وكل ليله .. اتمنى ربي يسعدك*
*فى اليقظة والمنام ..*


*ألف شكر لك خيووه ع الفكرة الروعه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مايرتاح القلب بليا حبيب ياصاحبي ..*
*حبيبي اللي حبيته صعب اصارحه بحبي..*
*ماتعودت امسك نفسي في الصرح ياعزي..*
*لكن خايف من قلبه  يرفض قلبي ..*
*والسهر ذابحني ليلي ونهاري..*
*وعيني لو تشوفها آآه من عيوني..*
*الحمرار يبين في داخلها وجفنها تعب لتعبي..*

----------


## Princess

ياهلا خيتو دمعه حزن منوره
يللا ورينا ابداعاتش

ويسلموو خيي القلب المرح على التواصل
عاد هالمره ما بحط اني الجديد
منتظره جديدكم
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*هالمره خلنا نغير ونكتب عن حزنا في مصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين خلنا ننمي ابداعنا في الكتابة* 

*"""*
*يا اماه لاتسأليني لما تلك الدموع جاريه..*
*ولاتسألي لما الحزن اصابني..*
*فإن مصاب الامام قد ابكاني..*
*ولم يبكني انا فقط فقد ابكى جميع الشيعه..*
*كيف لا اذوق طعم الحزن ومصابه عذبني..*
*صعد الشمر فوق الصدر الشريف وهز ذلك النحر اللطيف..*
*فالاحزان قد اصابتنا جميعا وستبقى لسنوات عديده نذكر شهد كربلاء*

*"السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين"*

----------


## Princess

سلام الله على الحسين 
عشق ثائر وبركان تفجر
حب سرمدي وعز لن يقهر
راية تعتلي بها الله اكبر
حسين المنار ضيائها يزهر
وملاذ الزوار والذكر المعطر
اهواك ياحسين وبحبي افخر
حزن لمصابك سيدي للقلب فطر
قطع رأسك سيدي للأهات سطر
حرق الخيم.. سبي الحرم.. والدم تطشر
ودمع يسيل على السبط القتيل وحب لا ليس
يقدر

----------


## القلب المرح

*فراقك عذبني..*
*ومصابك تيمني ..*
*لوين آنا اروح من بعدك يحسين..*
*ارض الغاضريه ماخلت لي احباب..*
*خدتهم بالموت وقلبي يتفطر..*
*الحزن كابت بقلبي والدموع مصاحبة عيني..*
*"السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اختار موضوع  "الرحيل وفقدان الاحبه " ..*


*صغيري يا من افجعتني برحيلك ..*

*رحلت وخلفت بالقلب جرحاً كبير ..*

*غبت عن عيني وانت طفلاً صغير ..*

*لست انسى حين تأتي لتضع رأسك ..*

*فوق ذراعي لتنام كالطفل البريئ ..*

*رحلت وافجعت قلب الكبير والصغير ..*

*حتى أطفالنا لا زالت تسأل عن غيابك ..*

*اين ذاك الوجه صاحب القلب الجميل ..*

*فأجيب بقلب حزين راح للرب الجليل ..*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

يسلموووووووو اميروووه على هالحركات 

واشعاكم كلها تهبل وتجنن ورووووعه

يعني ماتنوصف

مشكووووووووووووووورين على هالقصايد الرائعه

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

العفو اسيرووه منوره والله ياهلا  بهالطله

من بعد فقدك ياحبيبي كيف لي ان اصف الشعور
وانا انضم لك شعري اتوه واغرق بأعمق البحور
حبيبي ارجع الي انني انتظر ان اوفـــي بالنذور
واشعل شموع الفرح واملأ الجو بالفرح والسرور
لما رحلت عني يا سيدي ان قلبي بدونك مكسور

----------


## القلب المرح

*افتقدك يالحب ..*
*ليتك فيني ساكن ولاعشت الهم..*
*ياحب قلي كيف اوصلك وكيف تكون لي؟*
*انا ماقدر على العيشه بدونك يالحب..*
*جاوبني وين القاك وانا اجيك..*
*روحي وقلبي تمنو الحب* 
*لكن العقل متشيرط ولا وده بالعذاب*
*مايبي يفكر في حبه ولايبي تتشتت افكاره*
*قلي وش الحل لاجل القى اغلى حب بقلبي؟؟*
*ولا اتابع عقلي واتركك من فقده قلبي؟*

----------


## Princess

يسلمووو احبتي على التثبيت لاعدمنا هالجهود الرائعه
موضوع اليوم
الشكر 

شكرا على كل الذي جاني 
شكرا على الطيبه والحس والوفا
شكرا على اسمى المعاني
شكرا على حب كساني حنية ودفا
لك البي كل امر ٍ في ثواني
انت  لي بلـــسم جروحي والشفا
وكان في يوم همي  احتواني
دوم احبك وما اقول يا خلي العفا

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك يامن اهديتني قلبك*
*شكرا لك يا صاحب القلب اللطيف*
*اهديتني اجمل هدية*
*لتُفرِح قلبي المحب والمشتاق لقربك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شكري لله الواحد المعبود*
*ومن تفرد بالعز والجبروت*
*شكر لا يحصيه اي موجود*
*سواه صاحب المجد والملكوت*
*شكراً وحمداً يا اله الوجود*
*ع عظيم نعمك لعبدك الفقير*

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك ايتها الاقدار..*
*قد اهديتني اجمل مافي الحياه..*
*اهديتني وردة اشم رائحتها العطرة..*
*وكانني اشم رائحة الجنة بنعيمها..*
*اهديتني الايمان القوي بالله*
*ولن يزول هذا الايمان بقدرة الله عز وجل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*القلب المرح كان لازم تطرح موضوع جديد ..*
*ع العموم حصل خير .. نواصل مع موضوع جديد ..*

*وموضوعنا هو " محال انساك "*


*تلهينا الظروف وتبعدنا الاشغال*
*لكن ذكرك ابد ما يغيب عن البال*
*وطيفك ملازمني فى كل الاحوال*
*محال انساك ولو حاولوا العذال*
*ما انسى ابــــد من قلبي له مال*
*وقلبي بنى عليه الاحلام والآمال*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اخاف احط موضوع مايعجب احد عشان كذا ماحطيت*
*ياصاحبي العنيد*
*نسيانك مستحيل*
*وقلبي لك يميل* 
*ومالقيت في البشر لك مثيل*
*انت الوفا انت الصداقه يالاصيل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا عادي حط الا تبيه.. ان شاء الله بيعجبنا << جاي دورك فى طرح موضوع*

*لو تبعدنا المسافات*
*ابقى انا على ودك..*
*ولو تكون بينا اختلافات*
*ابقى انا اعزك ..*
*ولو تحول بينا الاقدار* 
*ابقى انا على ذكرك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*حزن القلب لفراق الحبيب <<< ان شاء الله يعجبكم* 

*آه يقلبي على ايش انت ناوي*
*وفراق الحبيب مو داوي* 
*الحزن فيك ساكن وانا على همك باكي*
*يطول البعد وعيني مابطلت ذرف دموعي*
*آه منك يازمن راح عني حبيبي وبوحدتي تركني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فكرة حلووه ..* 
*قلبي عليل والسبه فراقك* 
*اضيع انا بدنيتي فى غيابك*
*وتظلم بي الدنيا فى بعادك* 
*وكأني طفل فاقد له امه*
*ويموت خوف من العتمه* 
*يدور له عن من يضمه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*احبك نعم اقولها*
*وبُعدِك يُأَلمُني هوايا*
*تعال ورد الروح لاجسادنا*
*لنعيش قربك وتضمنا لصدركَ*
*وتمسح دموع باكيكَ*
*وتُفرِح قلوب فاقديكَ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*موضوعنا الجديد .. بكتب وانتوا اختاروا العنوان ..*


*ليه من اشوفك تصيبني* 
*حاله كسوف ؟؟*
*ليه من اسمعك تعتريني* 
*رعشه وخوف ؟؟*
*ليه من اذكرك قلبي مثل الطبول*

*في عزوف؟؟*

----------


## Princess

مشكورين اعزائي على التواصل الرائع خصوصا دمعه حزن والقلب المرح 
يصير يعنو خيتو دمووعه عن
الشعور بالحب 

مثل طفله كنت لاهيه  في حياتي
ماهمني شي وكنت اتسلى بذكرياتي
فجأه لقيت قلبي اسير  لأمنياتي وخيالاتي
رجف وعذب الروح .. وزادت فيني اهاتي
ياترى شفيني ؟؟ معقوله حبيت معقوله بدت حكاياتي
لقيت نفسي لو قسيت يحن قلبي اتاريني حبيت 
تأكدت ان بدونك في هالدنيا تبتدي نهاياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاشكر على واجب اخت اميرة المرح* 

*جتني رجفه .. وكأنها رجفة برديه*
*من لاقيت اغلى حب وكأنه هديه..*
*هذا يايمه اللي قلبي تمناه وحبه..*
*ولاتحرميني من قربه..*
*وتوني احس بالحب ونبضاته..*
*وياحلات القلب وغلاته...*

----------


## اسير الهوى

من البعيد..
فوق الغيوم.. لا لا..
اعماق الارض.. لا .. اعماق قلبي..
اطير..
اسبح باحلامي..
حقا انا لا اعلم..
فحبك قد اصابني بالجنون..
احسه حرقة..
بل شمعة..
آآآآآه..
كم انا بك مفتون..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*العفو عزيزتي .. اميرة المرح ..* 
*ياسر كان يفترض تطرح موضوع جديد << بس زين ما سويت عندها موضوع تبي تطرحه ..* 
*عموماً موضوعنا " ولادة مولود "* 
*هناك فى تلك البقعه ..*
*ولد ذلك الطفل الجميل ..*
*وخرج للدنيا باطلالة بهيه ..*
*والبسمه ارتسمت على شفتي والديه ..*
*وقام الاب مسرعاً ليخبر الاهل والاحباب ..*
*وعمت الفرحه فى تلك العائله .. والكل يتمم بكلمات التهنئة للخال العزيز ..*
*وانا ايها الغالي والغاليه .. اهديكم هذه الكلمات واقول ..* 
*ألف مبـروك .. وعسى ان يكون لكم وجه خير وسرور ..*
*ويتربى بعزكم ..**وفرحة دائمه باذن المولى ..* 
*وانت ايها الطفل الجميل ..*
*دمت فخراً لابويك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يافرحة هلت علينا*
*وصرخة عمت الاماكن*
*فرحة طفل جانا*
*وصرخته من طلع لينا* 
*يا امه افرحي لولادته*
*ويتربى في عزك ان شاء الله*
*واعطيه هالبوستين لانعم خدينه*
*ولاتحرمينه من حنان ابوينه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابتسامه اعتلت تلك الشفتين* 
*لولادة صاحب تلك العينين* 
*التي تبرق براءه ورقة ونعومه*
*وشعور جميل حين اخذته بين يدي*
*لاتحسسه بشعور الامومه* 
*وتعتلي القلب فرحه بقدومه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*موضوعنا عن الاعتذار*

*اعذرني يهالانسان*
*ياللي حبك ماسكن الوجدان*
*قلبي ماوده بحبك ولاهو عالحب لهفان*
*لكن خايف من موت المشاعر يالقلب الحيران*
*وانا مانا بكفو ولا انا بقد الحب الشقيان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اعتذاري لكم ان كان بيوم خطيت ..*
*والا فى يوم من غير قصد انا غلطيت ..*
*سامحوني وحللوني فاليوم يجمعنا هالبيت ..*
*وغذاً فى مثوى آخر تحت التراب مشيت ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اعتذر لك يصديقي..*
*واتمنى ان يصل اليك عذري..*
*انا اخطأت في حقك ومن حقك تركي..*
*لكن لاتتركني وتهاجر  بلادي..*
*فانها مظلمة بدونك يالغالي..*
*تقبل عذري ولاتنسى حبي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموضوع الجديد هو .. ذكريات ..*

*ليتها تعود تلك الايام*
*التي نتسامر فيها الكلام*
*انا وانت فى الظلام*
*حيث الكل فى المنام*
*ونبوح بكل اهتمام*
*عن الامور التي بها نضام*
*ونخفف عن بعضنا بالاحتضان*
*ونمضي بعدها للمنام*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ايام راحت ولامثلها ايام*
*كلها وناسه وحب وسعادة*
*ومانلقى احلى منها ذكريات*
*كان تواجدنا دايم* 
*وفي بعدنا القلب هايم*
*والاحزان ما واستنا في القرايب*
*ماضي حلو عشناه*
*وذكرك مستحيل أنساه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ايام مضت ولكنها بالقلب محفوره*
*ذكريات جميله ولا زالت بالورق مسطوره*
*ولا زلت اذكر ما التقطته العدسه من صوره*
*هي ذكريات جميله تجعلني مسروره*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وفاة نبي الرحمة النبي محمد صل الله عليه واله وسلم*

*محمدا اسمك في القلب مخلدا*
*وحبك لن يزول من اعماقنا*
*كلنا نلطم حزينين لرحيلك*
*يا نبي الرحمة* 
*ماحال فاطم قد فقدتك* 
*وابكتك ليلا ونهارا*
*فاشع لنا ياسيدي* 
*يوم القيامة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الكل يبكي وينعى سيد الرسل*
*محمد المختار من للكفر مزلزل*
*يا ساعد الله قلب فاطم البتول*
*نحيب وونين لفراقك ابد لا يزول* 
*والدموع لفقدك سيدي تنزل*
*بالخد والقلب قد ادماه الخبر المهول*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا محارب الاصنام* 
*فقدناك وعمت الاحزان*
*والدموع تُذرف.. والصدر يُلطم*
*لرحيلك يانبي الرحمة* 
*فالبقلب انت مخلدا*
*والصلاة عليك لايبطلا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموضوع الجديد .. اهداءات ..*

*إليك يامن ربتني على حب سادتي الاطهار*
*إليك يا امـي يا صاحبة القلب الحنون*
*أهديك كلماتي ايتها الغاليه ونور العيون*

*وإليك يا من زرع فيني الحب والحنان* 
*إليك يا من علمني كيف اسعى للجنان*
*فماذا عساي اهديك ايها الاب العزيز؟؟*

*إليكم أهدي هذه الكلمات ايها الوالدن*
*إليكم من ابنتكم المحبه كل الود والاحترام*
*إليكم أهدي هذه الكلمات .. والسلام*

----------


## Princess

اهديك قلبي  ياامي
وروحي اغلفها للوالد
والضحكه واللعب للخيه
وبخيي اشد الساعد
فأنا بدونكم كيف لي ان احيا
فحبكم بالقلب ابدا خالد
اهواكم وحبي لكم شغف
يسقيني هواً عذباً بارد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهديك حبي يا معلمتي العزيزة* 
*يا من علمتنا كل أمر مفيد ..* 
*أهديك عهدي يا صديقتي الغاليه*
*أن تبقى من القلب قريبه ..*
*أهديك ودي يا أختي الحنونه* 
*يا من تلجأ لي عند كل امر شديد ..*
*أهديك قلبي يا من أحببته* 
*بصدق ولو ابعدتك عني الاقدار ..*
*أهديك كل الشكر يا شبكة الناصرة*
*لتعريفي بهؤلاء الاخوة والاخوات ..*

----------


## Princess

جديدنا
الحسد <<< الله يجيركم من عين كل حاسد


على طيبي محسود.. وتغار مني العذال
وتشعل بقلبهم نار .. اذا لا قوني ناجح
يفيض دمهم حسره.. ومثل ظلي بكل الأحوال
يكيدوا لي ووجهم قناع لكنه فاضح
انا ما ازعل انا مطنش ولاهم على البال
لكن يذكروا ربهم .. وانا لهم دوم ناصح
يخلوني في سبيلي .. انا ماحب القيل والقال
قنبله ترى انا ولو كنت معهم مازح

----------


## اسير الهوى

اتركوني..
ووحدي هيا دعوني..
الم تنالو كفايتكم..
وعلى حبي حسدتوني..
على ما ولما وبما انتم نظرتوني..
لشقاي..
ام للوعتي..
فبصدق هيا اخبروني..

(آسف  خية على التقصير بموضوعك)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يحسدوني عليك
لحسن تقاسيم جمالك
لكنهم لايعلمون بعذابي
وبإحساس غربتي معك عند وجودك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*موضوعنا الجديد .. الغربه ..*

*غريب* 
*وانا اللي بين اهلي وخلاني*
*غريب* 
*وانا اللي ما فارقت اوطاني*
*غريب* 
*وغربتي هي غربة قلبي عن جثماني*
*غريب*
*فمتى يكون اللقاء وتحقيق الاماني ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وحيد في غربة أيامي..*
*حزين بين آهات أحلامي..*
*أين أنت يا مالك أفكاري؟؟*
*لما الغربة تذبحني وتخنقني عبراتي؟؟*
*تعال وامحي غربة أيامي..*
*ولاتجعلني أتوه في الشوارع بين الظلامِ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هناك فى تلك الغربه* 
*اسير فى الطرقات كالتائه* 
*ليس معي اهلي ولا خلاني* 
*ليس لدي اصدقاء واحبه* 
*وليس لدي من اشكيه همي* 
*تبقى اللوعات تعتصر بداخلي*
*لوحدتي فى تلك الغربه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*موضوعنا عن فرح فرحة الايام* 

*ياطيور غردي ورفرفي*
*بين الازهار والورود تطايري*
*وسابقي الفراشات لاجمل ايامي*
*قد تفتحت حياتي..*
*قد تبسمت شفاتي.. لحلول اجمل الايامِ*
*اليوم يوم فرحي وغدا يوم سعادتي*
*فلا تبخلي ياطيور في مشاركتي فرحتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فرحتي اليوم كبيره*
*لعيد الام الجديره*
*بكل الحب والاحترام*


*فرحتي فيج يا يمه*
*وحبي لج ولكل بسمه*
*يعجر يوصفه حتى الكلام*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يافرحه تمي بقلبي*
*ولاتتركيني بين آهاتي*
*نسيتني كل حزني وهمي*
*ومابقى لي غيرك يسعدني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

موضوع الإنتظار

ماذا أقول حين تغيب سوى
ليل حزين ونهار يلهث 
كيف أصف مشاعر أنتظارك سوى
تدفق دم مجنون يتخلل أصابعي
فهل تشفع لي تلك الحمرة
لتتخلل شعيراتك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تطول بنا الايام* 
*وانا لا زلت فى انتظارك ..*

*لتحقيق تلك الاحلام*
*التي تأخذني فيها بجوارك ..*

*وانسى جروحي والآلم*
*فقط حين عيني تنظر جمالك ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طال إنتظاري
 وبقايا الشوق بين أحضاني
تنتظر عودتك
فكيف
تنساني ؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

*موضوعنا الجديد هو .. الغياب ..*

*عزيزتي يعتصرني الألم لغيابك* 
*وتعصف بي الأفكار لبعدك*

*لما تركتني وحيده هناك*
*وانا فى اشد حاجتي لك*

*اصدر مني أمراً اغضبك؟؟*
*اجيبيني فقد خارت قواي*

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

يا حبيبي لا تفكر يوم إني بنسى غلاك 
أو أتكبر وأتجبر عليك يا صاحبي 
أنا بدونك تيقن باكون على حافة الهلاك 
لجل تعرف مقامك عندي يالغائبي 
متى يا ربي تجيني وتوضعني في الظلال 
لأن شمس البعد كوتني وعن السفر منت بتائبي

----------


## القلب المرح

*آآه قلبي عذبني*
*آآه غيابك جنني*
*تركني بين همي واحزاني*
*اسولف مع نفسي*
*لعلي اريح قلبي*
*من فرقاك الذي أظلم طريقي*
*ولا اعلم الى اين مصيري*
*فلا تطل الغياب فغيابك يصعب علي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموضوع الجديد .. سلام ..*

*سلامي لك* 
*يا صاحب الوجه الجميل ..*
*سلامي لك*
*يا اللي ما لك والله مثيل ..*
*سلامي لك* 
*يا اللي روحي لك تميل ..*
*سلامي لك*
*ياللي طيفك عن بالي ما يغيب ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سلام إلى من حطم فؤادي
سلام إلى من حرمني الرقاد ( ي )
سلام إلى من أرعب مشاعري
سلام إلى من ألبسني السواد ( ي )

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابعث سلامي* 
*لك يا من ابتعدت عني ..*
*ابعث سلامي*
*لك يا من حيرت عقلي ..*
*ابعث سلامي*
*لك ولو نويت الصدود مني ..*
*ابعث سلامي*
*وكل الاشواق والحب لك مني ..*
*ابعث سلامي* 
*وتمنياتي لك بأن تكون بخير ومتهني ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*موضوعنا عن الصراحه*

*أقف امامك هنا* 
*لأصارحك بحبي*
*لأصارحك بأن عقلي قد ملكته*
*أفكاري كلها أنت* 
*فما العمل ياهذا؟؟*
*إلى متى ستبتعد عني*
*وإلى متى ستبقى صامتاً؟*
*لاتصارح قلبي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الصراحه*
*بعدك عني يضنيني ،،*
*وقربك كم يسعدني ..*
*الصراحه*
*شوقي لك يسكرني ،،*
*وصمتي كم اتعبني ..*
*الصراحه*
*حبي لك ليس خيالي ،،*
*وقلمي هذا ينطقها ..*

----------


## Princess

موضوعنا اليوووم بااااااااك     :toung:  
الرجوع    :bigsmile:  
من بعد غيبه والفرح مطوله رجعاته   :rolleyes:  
رجعت لكم احمل الشوق في نبضي قصايد
رجع المرح يطل عليكم بشقاوة طلاته   :wink:  
ويقلدكم بالبسمه والفرحه بأجمل قلايد

----------


## القلب المرح

*رجعت الفرحه للديار بوصول من غابت عنا*
*وازداد المرح مرحين بقدوم اميرة المرح* 
*لتبقى الاسرة مترابطة مع هؤلاك ومعنا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بعودتك الجميله*
*أيتها الأميرة المرحه*
*سعداء بطلتك المنيرة*
*ونترقب ابداعاتك الجديده*
*وعسى ان تكون عودة حميده*


*أموووره .. أهلاً بك من جديد بيننا ..*
*خيووه كان لازم تكملي وتكتبي عن الصراحه بعدين تحطي موضوع جديد < ولكن لانك توك راده لنا بنمشيها لك ..مصدقه حالها البنت ..<< امزح خيووه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*موضوعنا عن الخيانة*
*ياخاين الوعد ليش الوعد ماوفيته
تتركني حاير وهايم في الفكر ولا ادري وش نهايته
تجرح قلبي الفقير ولسانك ماهمه زلاته
ياما لاجلك ضحيت وفرحك انا وانسته
ليتك في الوفى صابر ولانهيته
ربي يسامحك على كل ماسويته
وانا الله لي وان شاء الله ابقى تحت رحمته
وانت عسى ربي يهديك ياللي قلبك قسيته
ياليت ينمو عندك من جديد الوفا ويبقى عندك ذرة حنيه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابد ما كان ثوبي الخيانه*
*ولا هو ثوبي نكس العهود*
*انت ما تدري عن اسبابي*
*ولا تدري شنهي الظروف*
*لا تقول اني خنت العهود*
*وانت ما تعلم اللي بالقلوب*

----------


## القلب المرح

*في الاحلام رأيتك*
*حيث تطعنني بأسهام الغدر*
*وتكافئني بأصعب خيانه مع اغلى الاصدقاء*
*ليتني لم أعرفك حتى لاتجرح قلبي من بعد حبك*
*هنيئا لك حبك الجديد .. وستلقى من يخونك من جديد*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*موضوعنا الجديد .. الطبيعه .. << متأثرة بالرعد والمطر والبردي ..* 
*اقف هناك تحت ذلك المطر*
*حتى تبتل ملابسي من الامطار*
*وكأني طفلة تحت ذلك المنظر*
*واستقبل ذاك البردي فى راحتي*
*وارفع رأسي للسماء لرؤية المطر*
*وقلبي يرجف خوفاً من الرعد*
*ولكني لست اتحرك من مكاني* 
*لاني اهوى المطر وذلك المنظر*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سمعت قطرات المطر تتساقط* 
*صوت جميل يأخذني الى عالم الاحلام*
*وأتذكر اجمل ساعات أيامي*
*حيث ألتقي به مع صاحبي تحت زخات المطر*
*وكلن منا يغطي الاخر خوفا من البلل*
*حتى نرفع اليدين متمنين من الباري*
*بحفظ كلن منا ويرحمنا تحت رحمته*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما روعة هذا المنظر*
*تنساب الامطار بقوه* 
*فتتساقط على وجهي* 
*قطرات اشعر بعذوبتها*
*وارفع يدي لاستقبلها* 
*بكل سعادة وسرور ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الموضوع عن التقصير

*لا تغضب فلربما كنت بحقك مقصرة*
*وكانت أجزائي هنا وهناك مبعثرة*
*ولكني لا استحق منك كل هذا الغضب و السيطرة*

----------


## محمد

تعالي ..

ولا تتعالي

أقتربي ..

ولا تتغربي

تواضعي 

ولا تضيعين 

تكلمي..

ولا تتملكين 

كوني معي ..وعلى الهجر تمردي

فتكفيني الأيام تنهش بجسدي

بحثت عنك بين النجوم ..

حسبتك نهار لي سرمدي

وأذا ..أنتي ليل ..أظلم و أسود

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان كنت بالحب مقصر*
*فأن اشواقي لك تمطر*
*وان كنت كاتم للخبر*
*فان قلمي للحب يسطر*
*كل ما يجول به ويشعر*
*فعذراً ان كنت مقصر*

----------


## Princess

خخخ
سوري من الفرحه
ما نتبهت خخخ
على طوول رزيت موضوع جديد
يللا
معليش
عدوها لي هالنره خخ
ويسلمو على اللأبيات الحلوه خيتي دمعه وخيي القلب المرح

جديدنا

الظروف


عشت بوحده و ملل.. ضيقه وسأم كل منك يالظروف
كنت احيا بمرح وضحكتي تبرئ الجرح وكنت لكل لون اشوف
قاسيه اه يالظروف
عيشتيني بحيره وخوف
غصه والم وحيره وندم .. لمتى
وانا قلبي عطوف

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الظروف تحكمنا وتقيد*
*يدينا بالاغلال الحديد*
*وتمنعنا من رؤية الاحباب*
*وتجبرنا على العيش بعذاب*
*كل هذا من الظروف ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا ظرف بيبعدني ولا يغير عن حبك طريقي
كلما ابتعدت جيتك انا ولها اكثر من قبل واكثر 
حبي لو عذبني ما بباعدني عنك يا حبيبي
انت الهوى وتعذيبك الي ماحلاه وتراه ابد ما اثر.. 
و و و و سالامتكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموضوع الجديد .. الإبحار مع الاحبه ..*

*كنا هناك نبحر معاً*
*والامواج تتطاير علينا*
*والفرحه والبهجه تغمرنا* 
*والبسمه مرسومه على شفاتنا*
*والهواء الطلق يحمر وجوهنا*
*ونعيش لحظات ما اجملها*
*ونخلد ذكريات جميله مع الاحبه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*على شاطئ البحر* 
*نرمي الرمال والاحجار*
*حتى تتطاير علينا قطرات البحر*
*ونضحك سويا لما نعمله من مرح*
*وتلتقي أعيننا ببعضها*
*لاتريد ان تنظر لغيرنا*
*لنعيش في عالم الحب*
*لنرسم حلما نريد الوصول إليه*
*صدفة يعبر ذلك الطائر فوقنا*
*نضحك له وكانه يقل لنا هنيئا لكم حبكما*

----------


## اسير الهوى

كعادتي اغمضت جفناي..
بعد ارهاق ونزف الدموع..
ارخيت جسمي..
وتناسيت آلامي والوجوع..
واذا ببحر..
تلاطم اموجه فكري..
ليأخدني للبعيد..
وبدون رجوع..
بحر معها معشوقتي..
يصعب بالابحار..
ليمر بكل الربوع..
فعلا حكاتي لا توصف..
فكلما بدئتها..
انتهت بخوف وروع..
وبعد عنائها..
لا ارا احد حولي..
ولا حتى لي صوت مسموع..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموضوع الجديد .. دموع حزن وألم ..*

*دموع العين تهطل بحراره*
*على الخدين بكل مراره*
*والقلب قد شبت ناره*
*وبات للأحزان داره*
*وفارق القلب دياره*
*والعين تبكي بغزاره*

----------


## Princess

دمعتي على الخد شقت مجرى الم
مجرى حيرة واثره يسرد حكاية ندم
اه صغيره توي على الحزن والهم
مقدر اشوف الضيم واسكت وانظلم
بس الفرح على قلبي وسام ودوم ابتسم
قاسي يازمن وجنس الطيب فيك منعدم

----------


## اسير الهوى

دمعت حزن فيك اسكبها...ودوم القلب تعبان لفراقك
وحروفي بليا وعي اكتبها...فيك من زود ماني مشتاقك

لحظات بعدك آآه ماصعبها...صدق حبيبي انا محتاجك
اكتم الحسرة بنفسي واصبرها...يمكن صباح الغد اتلاقا بك

----------


## Princess

الجديد 

الخساره

خسرت البسمه وصرت اويفها بالمحايا
خسرت اللضحكه وصرت ابعثرها بألم
خسرت الفرحه وصرت ارسمها وامحي
خفايا روح حالمه و  ذابحها الســأم
خسرت ولكنني رابحه بالصبر يا قدر
اصبر قلبي الشاكي وابعد اي هم

----------


## القلب المرح

*خسارة اخسرت قلبي*
*وانا على حبك متربي*
*ماودي في هاليوم تكون ضدي*
*وتبعد حبك عن حبي* 
*حتى وان خسرتك في حياتي*
*لكن ماضنتي راح اخسر أملي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

....................

مدري انا الخسران
والله انتي إلي خسرتيني

كلما جيت لك ولهان
بقسا قلبك انت تردعيني

ارحمي قلبي البردان
محتاج حضنك يالله تدفيني

----------


## القلب المرح

*موضوعنا عن  الاعتذار*

*أعتذر منك ياقلب المحب*
*قلبي عيا يحب*
*ولا هو بيدي صنع الحب*
*انا مالي في الغرام ولا الحب*
*انا لي حياتي في الصحبه والصداقه*
*أعتذر منك إبحث لك عن قلب يدفئك*
*أكثر من قلبي عديم الدفا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابعتذر* 
*منكم يا اروع الاحباب*
*ابعتذر*
*على التقصير وكل الغياب*
*ابعتذر*
*ان كنت فى حقكم اخطأت*
*ابعتذر*
*فأرجو منكم الصفح والسماح*
*ابعتذر* 
*فاليوم معكم وغداً تحت التراب*
*ابعتذر*
*فعذروني يا ايها الاحباب*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اعتذاري يازين مني اقبله
وامسح على راسي بكفوفك

وعدي لي خطاي وعدله
مالي غنى عنك ولا روحك

----------


## Princess

جديدنا 
 غدر الأصحاب

كنت لك اوفى صاحب .. كنت لك مثل ظل
احمل معك المصاعب.. واعتبرك مثل خل
ماهقيت اني بعاتب.. ماهقيت اللي حصل
بعتني  واضحيت غايب..  من بعدما كنا اهل
ديره بقلبي بنيت الك.. هديتها بغدر وجهل
روح الله يجازيك بفاعلك.. فقدتك منه يا امل

----------


## اسير الهوى

ياصحبي ليش الغذر
يناسي منه احلى ايامي

وانا من لجلك احتضر
ميت بحبك انا وظامي

ابعد بعيد مبغي عذر
.مبغي حتى ردك سلامي

ابغي افراقك للحشر
ربنا الشاهذ في كلامي

----------


## القلب المرح

*يصاحبي ليه الغدر محتويك*
*شنو ذنبي لامني عليك قسيت* 
*تجازيني بالغدر وانا على احترامك سريت؟*
*ماهقيت النصيحه تجازيني بها بالغدر يصاحبي*
*الله يسامحك يغدار وقلبي لك ابد ماراح يحتار*
*بتظل الخاين وصحبتك مالها اي مقدار* 
*ياللي نسيت اكل العيش ياناهش اللحوم*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الجديد

الوحشة بالقبر مباشرة بعد الدفن

مالــي تركتوني اخوتي في قبري وحـــــــيد
تركتوني بعدمــــــــــا دفنتوني بالــــــــتراب

هذي دنيا مظلمــــــــــة والعــــذاب فيها شديد
وحشة وغربة وغربلة وفيها حســـــــــــــاب

لا تخلوني تعــــــــــالو اعيش وحدي ما اريد
وذا كان عشـــــان ذنبي اعـتبروني عبد تاب

رجعوني معاكم عيلتي عــــــطوني يوم جديد
اصلح فيه عن غلطتي واكتفي عبادة المحراب

(الله يكون بعوني وقتها ويحظرو لي اهل البيت وينورو قبري)

----------


## Princess

وحيد .. بين طيات التراب
عنيد .. قد اثقلني العذاب
شديد.. قد كنت ايام الشباب
فياترى ماللذي يلقاني يوم الحساب
ياترى بأي يد سأحمل ذاك الكتاب
بظلمة القبر .. اني سأعتصر
ولن ثني القدر.. عن الموت لا مفر..
ياربي ان اقتدر.. على الطاعه والشكر 
لأحوز جنةً .. في الأخرة والقبر

----------


## اسير الهوى

وين الناس الظاهر خافو من الموضوع قبر وحساب وكتاب ههههه.. 
وحشة وظلمة وزلزلة
بحفرة ضيقة مقفلة 
هالنفس عنها غافلة
وعن حسابها جاهلة 
ماتغيب عنها أنمُلة
كانت ذنوبي اوقافلة 
بعدها ياجنة معَدلة
اوهي نيران مُشعَلَة 
يالله شباب انغير الموضوع الى( جزا الاحسان احسان) في الحب

----------


## Princess

حبيتك
وبوسط الروح خبيتك
داريتك بين اسراري
كنت خايف انفضح
وتشعل بجنتي ناري
ما دريت انك يا خليل القلب 
غارق بأفكاري
ومتعلق بأستاري
ياروعه الحب وهذا جزاه
وفا واخلاص تحلي له الطاري

----------


## القلب المرح

*في القلب حبك مسكون* 
*وابد ماغيرك يشوف هالجنون*
*حبك جنون العشق والهيام* 
*وان طلبتني في البعد*
*تحلم اعطيك مرادك*
*انت الاصل وانت الهوية* 
*وحبك خله راسي فوق فوق*
*عالي وماحد ينزله بكلمة غيض*
*وياسلام على حبك يامالك كل الاحساس*
*كلك رقة .. وعذوبة .. ووفا .. واخلاص*
*وحبك مو بنظرات العيون ابد حبك خوف وتضحية يا اغلى الناس*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا ماسألك عن حبك ولا عرفان
انا ابغي تعالملني بجزا الاحسان

انا حبيتك بقلبي وانت بالحقران
ناسييني وتعاملني بقسا الازمان

انا شسويت ياربي من أذى لفلان
لجل يتعبني بهمومه واعيش تعبان

احبه ياربي احبه وبحبي انا هيمان
انسي فيه كل دنيتي وانس كل الاحزان

----------


## سيد منتظر

*خاطرة الفراق*  

*أتفارقني وأنا الهيمان في حبك ، صاحبت ظمأي وقد أرتويت من نبعك الصافي فكيف اليوم تجفوني بهذا البعد من قلبك ،ألم أكن رفيق الحب في دربك، تسليني نواعس العينين من أنهار أهدابك .* 
*فراقك اليوم قد أضحى لي العنوان ، وتسألني الأيام* 
*فيما خاضها الخلان ،فأجيبها كانت بها الأزهار والريحان ، تخالجني وأخالجها كما الإخوان ،من صدر غذوا رضعان ، فكيف ومن قد أشبعته بحب مولع ولهان ،ألا يا قلبي المفتون في بحر الهوى الحيران .* 
*فمالي غير صبر بالهوىذاقه قيس وليلى ،أجعل الصبر ينابيع المحبين ومن فارق خلى .* 
*أتمنى أنني لم أطيل عليكم متمنياً أن تحوز على رضاكم وأستبحيكم عذراً .* 
*أخوكم / سيد منتظر*

----------


## اسير الهوى

على فرقاك انا ابكي...بطول ليلي وبنهاري

ابحكي وللقدر وشكي...ولو ذا فيه انهياري

اشكيك الزمن واحكي....عن موتي وناري

ومن بعدك الي وتركي....اظن موتي ونتحاري

----------


## Princess

ياهلا خيي سيد منتظر مشارك جديد اتمنى التواصل

طيب اخر وحده اني عن الفراق واللي بعدي جدييييييد

اطراف اناملي... ترتجف  وهي تنسحب عن هاتلك الأنامل وعيني قد طغت عليها ملوحه الدمعات واهلكتها 
وددت قبل ذاك الفراق بضمه ولكن تلك الرغبه قد تبعثرت خفت ان اتخلل بالأعماق فلا يعود هنالك امل بالفراق
وانا اريد ذلك الفراق .. وان اعياني حر الإشتياق.. فالدرب معك بات مهلكا.. ليس لعيب فينا بل لقسوة الأقدار
فبالأول والأخر وان طالت بنا الأعمار.. كل منا بطريق .. وستفترق السبل... وفي اذني يتردد صدى جمله طالما رددتها لي
" انتي لي " اليوم اكسرها على انين الذكريات .. وارحل عنك تعتليني الأهات... وفقك الهي.. لكن المفترض بي ان انساك

----------


## سيد منتظر

في ظلمة الليل الحالكة تدور بنا الأزمان تخبرنا عن الأمل البعيد الفاني ، وفي زرقة السماء الغناء تشذوا طيور الحب ألحاني ، أمل وإن طالت به الآهات وما اعاني ، فمن للمعدم المسكين يشبع جوعه الضاني ، فذاك الغارق في مال وفي ترف غير مبالي ، وذاك الحاكم الجائر في شعب بجوره متعالي . 


في عذابات حياتي مرتهن ، لم أجد غيرالأنين الممتهن ، من جراحات الزمن ، فلكم ومتى نحن سنبقى مثل حواديث الوهن ،
هل حسبتم أن جوعاكم لم يعانون المحن . 


إنهضوا يا أيها الظلام كفاكم ، عالجوا ما قد كسرتم في دجى ليل دهاكم ، اغنى المال عن الناس عماكم ؟، ام بحكم صار في درب هواكم ؟، غيروا وإنتهجوا نهجاً يقيكم ، حر نار الظلمات التي سوف تريكم .

----------


## اسير الهوى

ظلم جحود
طاغ
ينزع الجلود
متعجرف
موهوب باللاطالة بالوعود
استعباد
حتى بالقيام وفي القعود
ينوي البقاء وحيداً
ولايعارض بالوجود.

----------


## Princess

مظلوم ياقلبي ومغترب حسك
هذا حال هالدنيا خفف على نفسك
ملتاع والهم  من صغرك مسك
تضحك وتداري دمعك مع همسك
تشرب اللوعه وتقول يا مظلوم
لمتى هذا حالي  ومن الحنيه محروم
اشفق على قلبي  واسأل على العلوم
شحالها روحي وخافقي المكلوم
ومن دعوه المظلوم .. الله على الظالم..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الموضوع الجديد هو/ اعتذار 

ابعتذر يازين من كلمة زل بها لساني
ياليتها طلعت مني الروح ولا تنطقتها

ابحبس العبرة وبرضى بقدري الجاني
وبسجن ترا روحي وبعيشها بوحدتها

ارضا علي ياحبي وشوقي وبركاني
وقر لي عيني وامسح منها دمعتها

خلني فيك اهيم وركبك بجنحاني
وننسى هالدنيا وننسى كل مهمتها

لها اكمال..

----------


## القلب المرح

*قبل  لا ابعد عن دنياي*
*ابعتذر لك عن قلب في حبك ذاب*
*وفي صدى صوتك كان مشتاق*
*وحبي لك ماكان لعبة ولاتسلية*
*حبي لك كان صادق وبالنيه*
*وفرقتك كم كانت تصعب علي* 
*مع السلامة يافدا روحي* 
*اليوم ابرحل واعتذاري في اذنك خله*
*ولاتنسى قلب مغليك يوم رحل عنك وتخلى*

----------


## Princess

ابعتذر وبرسل مع عذري اعترافي
انت منت اي شخص بحياتي يالوافي
فقدتك وفقدت حنيتك وحضنك الدافي
تعال سامحني وامسح الدمعه بكفك وشافي
شافي جروح القلب دخيلك لا تجافي

----------


## اسير الهوى

غزل بجمال المحبوب/ة.. 

صدمة صابتني من شفت ذاك الجمال
تفاصيل عذبة سبحان واهبها 

تبهدلت وفي الحقيقة إلا صابني اهبال
لحظات مرت وكأني حاسبها 

جمالها فتان واصلا اكبر من الآمال
يارب احميها عين حاسدها


فاقة على الوصف وبالقيل والقال
وياربي احفظ بقلبي محبتها 

لها اكمال

----------


## Princess

يا كيف اوصفك وانا اللي ما شافتك عيني
وكل السالفه مجموعه احلام وخيالات ما بينك وبيني
كل اللي يهمني انك تحبني وتموت فيني
اتخيلك فارس تجيني نور بوسط الظلام
تاخذني من وسط عالمي الغامض والزحام
طول يسحرني وسمار يغربلني وخفة دم تجنني
واغار عليك من كل نظره  وبروحي تحتويني
واصرخ ايه احبك يانظر عيني

----------


## القلب المرح

*حبيتها وياليتني لاقيتها*
*وهي بعيده عني حسيت بحنانها*
*كلها رقه واحساس ونظررات آآه من هالنظرات*
*تجذب قلب العاشق الولهان لها*
*وريحتها يويلي من ريحتها تذوب قلبي في حبها*
*وينها عني ؟ ووين حبها مخفي؟*

----------


## Princess

الجديد 
امل  الرجوع

سنه وثلاث شهور يالغلا  مفارق عيني
وبالوجدان لك صوره تسري بشراييني
يا خالي الغالي لوتدري باللي فيني
محتاسه بدونك والهم مخاويني
ياليت اليوم اسمع خبر يسر ويفرحني
ياليت اليوم من بعد الغياب القدر بك يجمعني
ياليت تتلاقى كفوفنا وتحضني
تعبت من  الإنتظار .. وجناني حرقتها نار
يارب يا كريم.. ترد خالي لنا .. وتهنيه بقربنا
وتعوض عليه مراره الظلم اللذي .. حرمه سنه مننا
ياارب اسألكم ادعوا معي .. عل الغريب لينا يعود
ازين له الدنيا بفرح وافرش له الأرض بورود
يرده ربي لأمه  وابوه وهله ..ولخطيبته  سالم يعود

----------


## اسير الهوى

رفعت يدي ياكاشف اقبل يارب دعوتي
فك لعلي اسره وفرج منه همومه

جيتك وانا مكسور وحامل بقلبي لوعتي
واسألك ياربي تبعد عنه غمومه

ياربي رجعه سالم بحق محمد وائمتي
وقر يارب بشوفته عيون امه

ارجوك ياربي ما تخيب لي دعوتي
وترحم اله روحه المظلومه

----------


## Princess

خابت امالي يالأمل .. افا ما كان هذا رجاي
ضعت وضيعتني وياك.. قصه الم موجوعه
يا فرحةدقت على بابي   وسكنت حشاي
شردت وتكسر امل عشمني برجوعه
ااه.. ليالي البعد ما تنطاق  والهبت دنياي
شكيت الحال لربي اجابتي علها مسموعه

----------


## Princess

جديدنا
 امل يشرق من جديد


في درب ظلام وحدتي الحالك تائهه اسير
تعثرت وصرخت يكفيني الم الى اين المصير
وبدأت مشوار البكاء كطفل ضائع صغير
ومن بعيد .. لمحت بصيص امل جديد
رسم البسمه على شفتي  وروى شرياني والوريد
وربي قسما سأنتظر
عودتك... وطلتك.... وربي انها عندي احلى من اي عيد
وعهد علي اني سأنتصر
 لأجلك على  حزني وقلبي سيكون شديد واقسى من حديد

----------


## اسير الهوى

لمحت النور من بابه منور
وجدد فيني كل لامل بطلاته

بعد الجفا الي لقلبي يعور
عاد حسن الوصيف محلاته

خلاني عن طريق الياس ادور
ورحم قلب طول بليله وناته

وبشعري صرت اهيم وصور
لما الهبايب تطير منه شعراته

----------


## Princess

على الوعد بقى يومين
والقاك ياغالي معانا
نضم الفرح بين اليدين
وشموع تشعل ضوانا
نزف البسمه والدمعه عل الخدين
تمسحها كفوفك ياغلانا

----------


## اسير الهوى

فكرة تكرار المدح في  الحبيب /ة

ادري يتكرر كلامي ومافيه شي (ن) جديد
ومايختلف عندي الوزن ولامني القوافي

طالب (ن) منك رضا وغيره والله ما اريد
واطلب من الباري الرحمن الك كل العوافي

ابداء قصيدي عن قساك وبعده ارجع اعيد
مسطر (ن) حروفي فيك وغيرك ترا مافي

يابنت الحلال انا طول عمري بهالدنيا شديد
الا يوم  صرت بيدك صرت اخشى المرافي

يوجد لها اكمال عن قريب

----------


## القلب المرح

*يسبحان الخالق* 
*كلك جمال وكلك رقه واحساس*
*جمالك مو بس شكلك* 
*جمالك احتوى فكرك واخلاقك* 
*انتي الاصل انتي الحنان انتي الحب الابدي*
*وماغيرك قلبي له يحن يااغلى الامنيات*
*مهما وصفت في جمالك ووصفت في صفاتك* 
*ماراح اوصل للقارئ محتوياتك*
*خوفا من ان ينظر لك الغير ويأخذك مني*
*وان رحلتي عني فقلبي يموت بعدك* 
*لاينبض للحب ابدا ولكن ينبض للامل دائما* 
*احبك احبك احبك قلتها وكلي خجلٌ من ردك*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*حبيبتي زهرةٍ في وسط  الحديقة*
*حبيبتي بسمة تدعوك للحيرة*
*حبيبتي شامخة في دنيا مثيرة*
*حبيبتي دمعة تحرق مهجتي الكسيرة*
*حبيبتي دوحة ازورها في كل ديرة*
*حبيبتي رقة يراها قلبي بكل تعابيرة*

----------


## Princess

جديدنا

قرب الأمتحانات  خخخ

 اميرووه.. ماباقي شي عالإمتحانات الغبره
شاغله الفكر والبال وذابحه قلبش الحره
تكرفي بهالمحرقه  وما تلاقي الا الحسره
عيشه مره اي بالله عيشه محقه فيها وقشره
خلها على الله يصبر قلبي احمده واشكره
دعاكم لي بالتوفيق من هاليوم لبكره

----------


## القلب المرح

*آآخ من دوخه الاختبارات*
*كلٍ يفتح الكتاب وبالاختبارات منهم*
*عنده كاس الشاي وفي الكتاب يقرأ*
*وتحته الدفتر يحل المسألة ويغلط في ديك المسأله*
*وحاله ياهو حاله مو عارف كيف يصحح خطاه*
*اجهد نفسك  في اختباراتك يهالطالب*
*وماراح تلقى غير تعبك وان شاء الله يفرحك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ذاكرو يالاحباب وتركو عنكم الهدرة
وركزو بكتابكم اشوي والشطارة ورونا


ادري عنها هالاوقات عندكم مَرة مُرة
يالله بنجاحكم فرحونا ويالله شرفونا

واحنا بنسهر ونلعب وليكم هذي حرة
ذاكرو يالله ذاكرو زي ماكنتو تقهرونا

احنا بدوامنا وانتو تفرفرو عنا برة
والحين احنا مرتاحين وانتو تحسدونا


ههههههه المفروض اشجعكم صرت اقهركم هاا هههه

تحياتي للجميع واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح

ياسر

----------


## Princess

> واحنا بنسهر ونلعب وليكم هذي حرة
> ذاكرو يالله ذاكرو زي ماكنتو تقهرونا






 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 

يوه يوه يوه
طيب
الجديد

الرد على الأخ يااسر علي ... ههههههه 


وينك يالقلب المرح تعال شوف اللي يحبطنا
حره يقول لينا  ويحسرنا بدل لا يشجعنا   
تعال وعاون اميرة عليه مفكر انه بيقهرنا
عادي كلها كم اسبوع ونرد بكامل قوتنا
بنشوف اذا غبنا شلون المنتدى  بيفقدنا
القلب المرح واميرة المرح وين تلاقوا مثلنا
برجتنا وهدرتنا وحلاوة  طلاتنا وسوالفنا     :wink: 
صدق مادح نفسه يبي له رفسة  بس لا تحرنا
بنشوووف هذاني قلت ويش بيصير اذا غبنا     :rolleyes: 

هههههههه
وسلامكتم   :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههههههه

يالله بنشوف رد القلب المرح اول بعدين ارد عليكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه*
*تسلم هالايادي على هالكلمات الحلووه*
*وانا بمر بصمت ما بكتب شيء*
*لاني لو بكتب بحركم زوود*
*ههههههههههه*
*لو تدروا اشلوون غيرت رأيي* 
*بكتب وبحركم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*عفيه عليك يا ياسر قل لهم حره*
*قابلوا الكتب وبالكم خلوه وي المذاكره*
*ولا تفكروا فى الهياته والهدره*
*واحنا بنتطمش عليكم ونقول حره*

*خرابيش بس مشووها*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## Princess

:weird:  افا دمووعووه علينا هااا..  
 :unsure:  وينك يالمرح.. ؟؟ شكله يداكر اجل اني .. الله يوفقنا جميع  
 :closedeyes:  تهي تهي .. والله حاله .. تجمعوا علينا حق الحره .. انا لله هين بس 
شكلي بخلي الموضوع الجديد هذا
له فروع خخخ

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا .. ياسر ابد ماتحرنا وتحبطنا* 
*كلها ايام وليالي ونخلص اختباراتنا*
*ونلقى الراحه في بداية اجازتنا* 
*وهذي نتيجة على جهدنا* 
*ومثل ما احنا في الاختبارات مرينا*
*وانتم قبلنا غطستو فيها* 
*وكان غيرنا يحسركم بدوامه واجازته* 
*وعلى قولتك انت بتسهر وتلعب في ايامنا*
*ترى ماهو بصدق انت بدوامك ومتغرب عن بلادك* 
*ووين الراحه تلقاها في صحراء مالك احدٍ فيها*
*واحنا صدق قريبين لحبايبنا لكن الاختبارات تهمنا*
*وكثر ماهي تهمنا بعدها تريحنا بالنتيجة اللي ترفع الراس*
*انصحك يا ياسر لاتحسرنا لانك انت متحسر مثلنا* 
*وسلامي لاميرة المرح ورجتها اللي تونس المنتدى*
*والله يوفقها ويوفق الجميع في دراستهم*

*""""*
*ههههههههههااي*
*يالله يسور وش رايك بالرد خخخخخخخ*
*يالله يعطيكم الله العافيه اخواني*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

:wink:   ايوووه هههههههههه

تسلم يالمرح

طلعت اشيا واشيا ...

 :icon30:  :clap:  والله رد   :kaseh:  :ongue:  :signthankspin: 

بنتظار الجديد

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## طائر أيلول

*ياسر ما أعرفك بس قلمك لي  يحاور*
*أنت طيب المنتدى وفيك يحلى التحاور*
*أنت طبيب المنتدى ولكل لك يشاور*
*شلون تعلب بلكمات وفيها تناور*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وش رايكم نخلي عنوانا الجديد عن ياسر علي نكتب عنه  خخخ*

*""*
*الطيبه لقيتها بقلبك* 
*والنصيحه دايمه على لسانك* 
*صحبتك توزنها بين الناس*
*وماتفرق بين هالاجناس*
*الطيب تستمر معاه بالطيبه*
*والقاسي تغير قساوته لطيبه*
*وكلامك يعيني على كلامك*
*تملك الثقافه .. والعقل المزيون*
*وماخاب عقلي في اختيار صحبتك* 
*سواء كنت عني بعيد او قريب* 
*بيبقى في القلب ذكراك*
*واحد يقدر ينسى اهل الجود الاصيله؟*
*بالطبع لا.. لانك ملكت الكل لحسن اخلاقك وطيبتك*
*سلامي لك يالغالي ونتمنى شوفتك في هالليالي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

تقبلوا مني هذه الكلمات 
بحق أخ متميز في منتدانا الغالي 


عندما تعجز الكلمات
ويتوقف الزمن في مولد الحروف 
وعندما تتلاقى أمواج الإبداع 
على شاطئ الناصره 
تتكسر  أمواج الأنا ........والذات 
ليبرز من بينها ترتيل للإعجاب 
وتميز في المشاركات

ومن ضياء القمر وآخر شعاع الشمس 
يتلاقى الإبداع ليسأل عن التميز

فيجيب المنتدى بصوت الولهان 

ياسر علي >>>>قد سجل الدخول الآن

----------


## القلب المرح

*العين ودها بشوفتك*
*واليد ودها بصفحك*
*ولك مني السلام ياصاحبي*
*وسلامي مو مثل اي سلام*
*سلامي للغالي اكثر من الكلام*
*سلامي هو وفاء واخلاص لك*
*وودنا بقربك اليوم قبل بكره*
*سلامي لك يا ياسر*

----------


## Princess

الجديد...

الصدااااااع<<<<<<< هههههههه يللا 


راسي يعورني يا خلق يا ناس
فرقه طقاقات ومحميه الطار
والجبد حايمه وفاقع الراس
ولا تسألوني شفيك وش صار
مخي مفتر  كنه مقصوص بفاس
منشلخ وكل جزء منه والله طار
يبغى له فرمته مليان وسواس
والفكر مخيم عليه كومة غبار

----------


## طائر أيلول

*راسي يدور من الوجع يصورني كأني في بحور*
*تعبت وراسي ماتعب يوجعني وهو في سرور*
*مين يخلصني من ا لوجوع وأكون له مشكور*
*ترا الوجع وصل حده وخلين مع نفسي ادور*

----------


## القلب المرح

*جلست من النوم وراسي دايخ*
*ولا ناعارف يمناي من يسراي*
*زاد صداعي ساعه بعد ساعه*
*وتمنيت ساعتها ينفجر ولايزيد الالم فيني*

----------


## Princess

يللا ابغى احد غيري يحط جديد

جاري الإنتظاار

----------


## إيلاف

يالله الموضوع الجديد .. الفرحة بالنجاح ..

لست أدري أي الحروف أكتب ..
فإحساسي .. أكبر من أن يوصف ..
فرحة غامرة سكنت قلبي ..
وإبتاسمة صادقة انرسمت على ملامح وجهي ..
كلمات التباريك .. والأمنيات الصادقة ..
باتت ألحانا .. تطرب مسامعي ..
فإليكما .. مهجتا قلبي .. وشمعتا حياتي ..
أمي وأبي .. أهدي إليكم نجاحي ..  :embarrest: 

إيلاااااف ..

----------


## هنااا

حقيقى الفكرة هايلة جداااا

وأن شاء الله بأشارك ويااكواا.

تحياتى لك

----------


## Princess

وين النااااس وين العاااالم.....
هااا..  :evil: 
وين الفرحاانين بالنجاااح  :wavetowel2: 
لايكوون ما نجحتوا بس ,  :huuh: , فال الله ولا فالي  :toung:  
يللا ابغى نفرين بسرعه ينورونا ويكتبوا فرحتهم
وتسلمي ايلاف حبابه. والف الف مبروك على النجاح عقبال التسجيل والتخرج ..  :cool: .
وهنااا .. كان اتحفتونا بمشاركه ويسلموو من ذوقكم


جاري الإنتظاار جميعا ..  :noworry: 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن :bigsmile:

----------


## القلب المرح

*فرحتنا هالليلة احلى فرحه*
*فرحة النجاح واخيرا تحققت امانينا*
*عم علينا الفرح والسرور*
*وصرنا ننتظر احلى تباريك من الودود*
*واهالينا يعيني على اهالينا* 
*الفرحة بانت بدموع العيون*
*ودموعهم احلى هدية نجاحنا*

----------


## Princess

كلوووش كلوووش
الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد... 

اخيرا تحركتوا...

الف مبروك اخونا المرح ..  

يللا باقي واحد...
يللا..
اني ما بكتب
ما اعرف اعبر بهالمواضيع...
<<<<<<<< ههههههههه اعتبروا هذا رد كان يرجع احد ويكتب مره ثانيه عن النجاح وان كتب ..
جاري الإنتظااار.... :)

----------


## اسير الهوى

متبارك يناجح وباعلى علامات
يالمقبل علينا باغلى هديــــــــة 
دعوات ربي خالق السمـوات
الله يوفقك بدنيا هنيــــــــــــــة 
والحين ريح وطول في لسبات
وكثر شخيرك وفكنا البليــــــة 
وطلع وفرفر وعسكر في الطرقات
وتمتع بوقتك انت وهيـــــــــــــــــه

----------


## Princess

> والحين ريح وطول في لسبات
> وكثر شخيرك وفكنا البليــــــة
> 
> 
> وطلع وفرفر وعسكر في الطرقات
> وتمتع بوقتك انت وهيـــــــــــــــــه





هههههههههههههه   :rolleyes: 

واخيرااا موضوع جديد......  :cool: 

جديدنا... 

الرضا بالقدر والكتوب


قالوا القدر عيشته مكتوبه علينا
حلو كان او ممتلي بعيوب
قلت الصبر يارب على اللي فينا
صبر جميل بقاسي الدروب
شقينا وتعبنا وضاعت منا امانينا
بس نبتسم برضا للمكتوب
والله ان رحنا والا هربنا والا جينا
القدر وربي ما منه مهروب
مكتوب يا شقا وربي مكتوب علينا
مكتوب نعيشك لو قلبنا يذوب

----------


## اسير الهوى

ارضى بقدر ربي واقَبِل بالشــــــــــــــكر لايدين
وآمن بما اعطي مهتدي بقلب صــــــــــــــــــافي

احمد الله في الصلاه ودعو واقول آمـــــــــــــين
يارب الف مشكور ولو عشت بالفقر حــــــافي

بكل حال انا راضي ولو جيوبي فاضـــــــــــين
ولو اسكن بالعرا جوعان قلبي لربي مو مجافي

اللهم لك الحمد يالرازق من الجـــــــــــــــــــنبين
واذا ماشفت رزق قدامي اكيد تعطيني من خلافي

----------


## Princess

لك حقٍ علي ياقدر
اني اجازيك بالصبر
اني اعيش دنيتي
راضيٍ طول العمر
ولو اثقلتني حيرتي
ولو اكتويت بنارالهجر
على شفاتي بسمتي
واخفي دموعك يالقهر

----------


## اسير الهوى

الفكرة الجديدة.. كلما حاول الانسان الابتعاد عن الهم جاه من جهة ثانية.. 

كلما حاولت انا انسى وادور للامل عنوان
اشوف الهم يجاريني واذكر كل اذى جروحي 
شعورٍ يخنق انفاسي هجر وصد واحزان
وليلٍ مخاويٍ دربي ويساعدني على نوحي 
كلما تشرق الشمس ابشر وابتسم فرحان
واكذب على نفسي واجاملها واغش روحي 
لكن هذي اقداري اعيش بغصتي تعبان
ومهما قربت اسفاري زادت بالهوى قروحي 
لها اكمال

----------


## Princess

افاا ما يمدي يا كفوفي تكفي الدمع من عيني
تجيني من دون ما اتوقع صفعه تجرحني و تبكيني
افاا ما يمدي بارق البسمه يحيي الشفه ويشفيني
يجي شبح الدمعه يلوعني يضيعني ويعذبني يكويني
افاا ما يمدي انسى واسلى بشي يفرحني ويسليني
الاقي شجني وهمي لاحقني من شمالي الى يميني

----------


## القلب المرح

*آآه كل ماحاولت ابتعد عن همي*
*جتني هموم أعظم من سابقها*
*تعبت انا من كثر  ذرف الدمعات*
*يارب احمي عبدك من هموم دنياه*
*ويسر قلبي للي هو اسعد من هموم دنياي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الجديد نقول عن ... هلوسة في الحب

مهلوسة اشعاري بحبك صرت اخربط الواحد ألف ..أ
مدري الفرة براسي لو بطني اللي يعورني

وكل ما مريت شارع على حبك الاقيه مرة مختلف
كل ذا من بعدك اللي سهرني وبهذلني

مادري وشفيني ياناس انا ادفع حسابٍ مو مستلف
هذا من سهم مغذور وبقلبي مصوبني

الله يولف قلوب عن الحب بعدت ومو راضية تأتلف
يصفيها ويحيها وعن كل البلا يبعدني

وسلامتكم

----------


## Princess

هههههه السالفه هلوسه .. طيب

ـ احبك.. 
ـ هااا..)))
ـ احم ..مين اللي قال  .. انا ما قلت احبك..قلت ابي  قربك.. 
ـ هااا )))
ـ لا تقول ..اني ما قلت طامعه بقربك ..قلت دربي دربك.. 
ــ هااا..)))
ــ  ويش هالفال ابعدني ربي عن دربك..اقوول من قال هااا .. سمع 
بس
.. قرب لي بهمس بأذنك..وبخبرك..
احبك..
ابي قربك..
ودربي .. هو دربك..
ــ  :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

اميرة المرح 

صياغة بروعة الابداع

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

اسمحي ان اهنئك وبدون مجاملة

فانت من يصعب التغلب عليه هنا بهذه الصفحة

ههههههه

----------


## اسير الهوى

هواجيس..

تعترم افاقي الفكرية..

تمززق احشائي..

عوالم تراثية..

لدي عينان..

عين تنظر هنا..

وعين تركتها محدقة هناك..

وردة نبتت بصحراء..

تحت اجواف ارضها..

حدائق مائية..

هكذا حروفي تصفصفت..

فيك بهواجيس خرافية..

----------


## Princess

تسلم خيي ياسر من ذوقك..  :bigsmile: 

جديدنا .. ممممم  
عطيته عنوان..

واثق على الطل .!!!

يدق التحيه ويسلم الواثق يظن محتويني 
متى بيحس ويتفهم ترى ما فيني يكفيني
مثل جاهل ما يتعلم .. يجاكر وعلتي فيني
يظن انه بثقل دمه ظريف وجالس يسليني
ولو اقدر دست فبطنه ويحرم بعدها يجاريني


ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

دعِ النظر وحتى الاشارة

فلستِ تمتلكِ علم الإدارة

انتِ هنا وانا هناك

ونحنُ مختلفين الإمارة

فلا تُتعبِ بالهم قلبكِ..

ووفرِ من جهدكِ..

واطفئي مع الهم سيجارة..

فقلبي ليس بلكِ

وانتِ لست ما أريد

وهذا الزمان

وهذه أقداره

وأُأكد لكِ

انكِ اخطئتي برميك السنارة

فتركيني عنكِ بعيدا

ولا تحتسبيني بدفاتركِ

فماعدت ارا فيكِ المراد

وهذا ما أُرد إقراره

وبالعامي

انطقي عني بعيد ورمي نفسك تحت اقرب كفر سيارة هههههه

----------


## Princess

هههههه حلوه سياره.. تريله اثقل واحسن  :rolleyes: 


فتح عيونك زين وغسلها تراك لسا نايم..
ترى كاذب ومخدوع شعورك فيني واحساسك
واذا كنت تظن اني بموت فيك ولا بعد هايم
جدار يصحي ظنونك بعد ما تضربه براسك
اسمع بقولها بقسوه وخل يلومني اللايم..
انا مااجي مع دقة الإصبع صحي وسواسك
وماني بحبك غرقان وربي عالسطح عايم
اقول.. لا تشوف روحك وتصدق حكي هوجاسك

----------


## اسير الهوى

الموضوع الجديد..... الغرور على الفاضي..

علامك ايا المغرور بنفسك على الفاضي
اتوازن ترا الدنيا ماتبغاك متربعٍ فيها

وخل في بالك الكبر لله وانت ترا قاضي
ومايبقى غير تراب من فعايل مسويها

وبكرة تكون اسم مكتوب  بلوحة الماضي
ترا ما يبقى بالدنيا من سقا من مساويها

انت من زينك كان تغتر علامك يالحاضي
انت مثل بلون تنتفخ وبإبرة تروح فيها

وسلامتكم

----------


## روح البراءة

*بصراحه الموضوع مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررره عجبني*

*وأتمنى أني أشارك وأطور من كتاباتي معاكم*

*تسلمين أموره على هالطرح الرائع*

----------


## روح البراءة

*هنا في دنياي وبين ناظري كل منهم يتباهى*


*هذا شخص يتباهى بماله وهذا شخص يتباهى بجماله*

*فيامن تتباهون خبالا*

*ستأتي صفعة الأيام تحولكم دون التباهي*

----------


## Princess

ياهلا خيه رووح البراءه
من ذوقش يالغلا
ومشاركه حلووه
 :cool: << بس لبست نظاره شمسيه من لونها الجميل  :toung:  

يا مغتر حاسب على راسك المرفوع
ترى انا ولوحدي بجيب عاليه للواطي
ابي تعلم ان الغرور في شرعنا ممنووع
ومعك صدقني راح امنع اي تعامل وتعاطي
خليها في بالك كلمةٍ صداها حيل مسموع
ما تشغل بقلبي حتى كرسي فاضي لو احتياطي
لا تفكرني اعتب ترى العتب عنك مرفوع
واعقل كلامي زين ترى غرورك على الفاضي
لا تضحكني بهرجك ترى كبدي قامت تلوع
سواليفك بالنسبه لي مزعجه مثل قرقعة قواطي

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

.
.

*عضوة جديدة معكم*
*أرجو أن أكون خفيفة عليكم في جميع أرجاء المنتدى*
*,,*
*أخيتي / أميرة المرح*
*نال على إعجابي موضوعك/*
*فتقبلي مشاركتي هنا*
*و*
*الموضوع / قسوة الحب*  
*====================* 
 
*إنطفيت والقلب في يديك*  




*إنتهيت وفي العين إنتفاضي*  




*رضيت تقسى يالغلا رضيت*  




*]و لأن القلب طيب ..أنا راضي*  




*إرتميت من الحرقة إرتميت ..* 




*والشوق غضيته غضاضي ..* 




*لاتحزن ياقلب ..دام لك رب ٍ وإرتضيت ..* 




*ولابد السواد بيوم يتحول للبياضي ..* 




*ماهقيت إنك تتغير .. ماهقيت*  




*حتى الورد ماعاد يزهر في الرياضي* 




*شكيت لله الضِــيقة .. شكيـــت*  




*ولمخلوق أبد ماشكيت إعتراضي*  



================== 
لكِ تح ـياتي
و
وردي 
أختك/
نسايم ورد

----------


## Princess

ياهلا خيه
تواجد اسعدني
.. منوره وجميل ما نثرتيه



حطمت بجفائك خيالي العذب
كنت اسير بلا انس  وظلي الصحب
كسير ودربي شاق  طويل وصعب
لقيتك.. هويتك.. وقطعنا الدرب
في ظماك.. سقيتك. ولم  اشرب
رجيتك.. بكيتك..شكوتك للرب
ماذا اقول أقسوة حب.. ام قسوة قلب

----------


## حيــدر

السلام عليكم ..

أتمنى أن تنال هذه الكلمات اعجابكم وهي بنفس سياق موضوع : قسوة الحب

حبك تذكار يصلبني 
جلجلة تحضنها النار 
بحر من دمع من وجع 
أهرب دوما منه اليه...
يكسر قلبي لو عيني بلا قصد لمحت عينيه 
حب يقهر من لم يقهر 
قمر في أفقي يتكسر 
أذوب فيه كحبة سكر 
و أذوب و أنت على كتفي ..
ألم يزرعه التذكار و شراع تاه بلا مرسى 
يتلاعب فيه التيار ...!!


أشتاق اليك كشوق النحل لعطر تعتقه الأزهار 
و كشوق الينبوع المجروح لحب راح مع الأنهار 
عودي ....
ليعود الحس لدنيا الشعر 
ليعود الشعر الى الاحساس 
عودي ...
ليعود اللون الثامن للأقواس!!
عودي يا وشما عجميا 
يا دمع الشمس على الليمون 
عودي حورية بحر مجنون 
هيا ما لك لا تحكي يذبحني الصمت ...
قولي شيئا...
ضمي الظل بدمع النور و صوغي للقمر الغيثا
اخترقي جدران الصمت و هزي كالبركان سكوت 
لا تبقي وهما كالأحلام و سرا كحنيني المكبوت...........!!!

----------


## Princess

جميل ما نثرته اخي حيدر واهلا بك.. بيننا...

الجديد .. لا شيء... <<< ايا كان هذا الشيء... المهم ... لا لوجوده....

لم يعد هنالك شيء...
اي شيء لأتحدث عنه..
سوى ان ابحث عن اي شيء..
علي اجد بخاطري ناحيته شيء..
ولكني عجزت ان اجد ذاك الشيء
فعدت لأدراجي بدون اي شيء...

----------


## Princess

:evil:  ياهووووووووو ... الله بالخيــــــــــر...
  ويــــــــــــــــن النــــــــــــــــــــــاس ))))
لهالدرجه طرحي صعب هالمره
هالمره اللي لا شيء الردود هنا
---------------------------------------
لا رد ولا نورنا هالمره عضو
اخاف طالت وبديتوا تزهقوا
وين المبدعين والا بطلتوا تكتبوا
يللا لا تعصب اميروه قوموا تحركوا
باقي رد على هالموضوع وبعدها انتوا اطرحوا
يللا بسرعه قدامي يللا لا تتكفخوا <<<   :toung:  تمززح  ما عليكم منها

----------


## اسير الهوى

بللللللللل !!!! ؟؟؟

موضوع فاضي واسمه ولاشي
علموني ويش الخبر ووش ينكت فيه

هل ابدا سطر او اكتب بالحواشي
توهقنا يا اميرة كيف نختم قوافيه

موضع علامة استفهام لكن ماشي
اباخرش اي كلام حتى لو ماتفهميه

اتمنى ماازعجك اقصد بخرباشي
وعذرا على التأخير ترا خلق مافيه

اقصد خلق للكتابة من الزحمة

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههه
تسلم خيي ياسر ويعطيك العافيه

جديدنا.... صراع ... ايا كان نوعه.. مع النفس.. مع الحياه.. مع الحزن.. .. الخ

صراعي مع احزاني..

بين مد وجزر.. وقفت وحدي شارده..
اصارع همي.. واحزاني..
ابتسمت.. ابتسامة صفراء بارده
ورنت الدمعه لأعياني
على امل .. ان السعادة عائده..
تجدد الفرح لوجداني..

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ميثم باشا

السلام عليكم أيها الحضور
أقبلوني أخاً في حنايا هذا 
المعقل
واسمحوا لي بالمشاركة الأولى هنا
والتي هي بمثابة عتبة للولوج معكم
دمتم ودامت أقلامكم.

(صراع مع الحب)


من النكس والذل والإنحدار
تراخي المسير لكِ يا درر


وكون التساهل مني بدى
على الرغم أني أدب الخطر


ولكنَ فعلك يا ذا الشغف
تخلل جسمي ومنه أقتدر


وبثّ إلى شد رخيَ الردرد
وأينع زرعك فيه ثمر


وروّيت حبك ينوي الكثير
على الكشف للسر والمستتر


وأعطيتك القول مني بلا
حدود الصراحة مني عِبر


فألعن يوماً قدمت لك
وأكره حيناً تجاه القدر


لأنك تدني كرام النفوس
وترفع إمّعةً للبشر

----------


## اسير الهوى

اهلا بك ميثم باشا اخ بيننا ورائع ماقدمت.. 
صراع نفسي 

مابي.. 
وقد بان ماتحت الستار.. 
جنون سرمدي.. 
الفه الانتظار.. 
مرة احب واهوى.. 
وحشاً اشعل نار.. 
مرة اخرى اضرم.. 
مع نفسي شجار.. 
لادري ما المراد.. 
ومالذي صار.. 
ضيعت نفسي بيدي.. 
وبعدها..!!! 
لمت من حولي والاقدار.. 
كل ذا من زرع حصادي.. 
وانا من ضاع بالفكر وحار.. 
وفي النهاية.. 
سألت نفسي الإعتذار.. 
لكن مِن مَن وعلى ما..؟؟؟ 
هذا مراد الاعتبار..

----------


## Princess

اهلا اهلا اخي ميثم رائع  صراعك ... و قلمك راقي اتمنى ان المح بريقه بين تارة واخرى هنا
خيي ياسر .. تواصل دائم ومعهود اشهد له بروعته جميل ما نثرته تسلم...

جديدنا ... تأملات...

تأملت سقف غرفتي...
وكانت افكاري مشوشه
تجلت لي غربتي
وامالي المتعطشه
وحامت عيني بالزوايا تبحث عن شيء ما.. 
ولكنها عجزت.. ان تعرف .. ما عساه ان يكون..
افضل ان تنامي يا عيون..
ودعي عنك هذا الجنون..
ودعيني اتلحف بلحافي الحنون.. 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

الشكر كله لابداعك خية ولفكرتك الرائعة


اتأمل ايام الطويله...ورغم طول السنين
النفس فيها عليلة...ومتقيد بهمي وسجين
وباقي لحظات قليله...وارتمي بقبري دفين
وتبتدي عيشة بديلة...تنسي همي والانين

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بحثت في زوايا نفسي 
تأملت في كل ركن 
لعلي لا أجدك 
ولكني وجدتك تحتل كل كياني

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا هالمرة هو (يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم) يعني الشخص اللي يفكر الناس تعنيه بكل شي وهو ولا شي..

نبدأ

وشفيك ياطويل العمر اقســـــــم ماعنيتك
ابعد وخليني بحـالي وترا الناس ماتعنيك

مــــــامدحتك ولا ذكرتك ولا حتى هجيتك
مثل باقي الناس انت ابغــــيهم ولا ابغيك

ولو ما بالبشـــــــر الا انت تراني مابغيتك
طالع نفسك شــــــــوية على ايش اباغليك

ولاتصـــدق علي حالك ماذكرتك ولا نسيتك
انت ولاشي عندي كان اخلي الناس واجـيك

وسلامتكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أكلمك أنت ..؟؟؟...!!!
هه
منهو انت عشان اعنيك ؟؟
ومنهو جاب طاريك ؟؟
لا تفكر تخطر ببالي 
رخصت يالي كنت غالي 
ايه أنت .***
اساسا منهو أنت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

كلما جيت اناديك بوحدتي
الاقي صمت وسراب يغيم غرفتي
وينك حبيبي  تمحي المي
وتجفف دمع نحبي
ودي اضمك بصدري 
واخبيك بروحي وفي بحر قلبي 


تحياااااتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

الفراشة الحائرة اهلا بك بيننا لكن الفكرة ان نكتب عن فكرة معينة وهناك وضعة الفكر اتمنى انت تتكتبي عنها..

يالله باقي مشاركة بنفس الموضوع

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

سوري المشاركه الاولى كان عندي التباس

ليش يابتنت شافيه حالك ماادري ويش تفكرين بهوايا

روحي شوفي صورتك بالمرايا تخرعين من ها السوايا


انت لو فاهمه ومتعلمه ما طلعت منك ها النوايا

ما ابي اتعب حالي ويا وحدة هبله ومالها اول ولا تالي معايا


ربك خلقك من تراب مثل كل البرايا

تحيااااتي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

سوري المشاركه الاولى كان عندي التباس

ليش يابنت شافيه حالك ماادري ويش تفكرين بهوايا 
روحي شوفي صورتك بالمرايا تخرعين من ها السوايا 

انت لو فاهمه ومتعلمه ما طلعت منك ها النوايا 
ما ابي اتعب حالي ويا وحدة هبله ومالها اول ولا تالي معايا 

ربك خلقك من تراب مثل كل البرايا 
تحيااااتي

----------


## ميثم باشا

هذا يلوح ومجد الآه يطرقني
على الزوابع ثعباناً وتنّينا


والمجد ماذا بقعر الحب يسحبنا
ما المجد إلا ولوجٌ في مهاوينا


قد أفصح الصدّ مخزوناً من العدم
والرأي عندي على الأوداج سكينا


شرع الغرام خضمٌ ياله خطر
من أين يفتي بسحق الوقت والحينا


ذاك الخنوع وذل الحال صيّره
في النُزل يحيا وعزف الآه تلحينا

----------


## القلب المرح

*الموضوع عن هااا .. عبر عن مابخاطرك* 
*"""*
*افرح لفرحهم* 
*واسعد لسعادتهم* 
*هم هلي وقلبي* 
*انا ببدونهم حياتي مالها معنى* 
*عشت السعادة والحزن معاهم*
*يويلي من نحاستهم* 
*لقيت الشقاوة فيهم*
*وتعلمتها منهم*
*ولقيت الراحه بقربهم*
*وعشت الزعل في بعدهم* 
*احبهم يابشر والله احبهم*

----------


## Princess

بخاطري ان اكون مثلك ...
ابوح...
واطلق ما بأساريري
واداعب قلبك يا سيدي
فهل تسمح لي..؟!!

----------


## ميثم باشا

(تأمل خاطف)

هل الردود ستبلي الفعل في الرشدِ
أم للبداهة قنص الود في العددِ


والقول أني مسكت الخيط من طرفٍ
لا أعلم الحكم فيه هل هو خَلدي


إن كان ذلك فيا أبوابنا انفتحي
فلننثر الورد ولنحيا مع الرغد


أني أراني على إمضائها شغفٌ
فلتحسن الوصل في الأوقات والأمد


لنا الصدور وشُمّ الشُمخ رايتنا
نرقى مع الشعر همس البيت والوتد


لكِ الولوجُ وركب الحسِّ يجمعنا
نبني مع الحرف عمراناً بلا عمدِ

----------


## Princess

*الجديد*

*حالتك....*

*بين  الأماني و الأحلام*
*احباط.. وكومة اوهام..*
*حزن يجلب لي الهام..*
*فرح يقبـــر الألام..*
*اتمنى لو تمضي الأيام*
*مشتاقة اليك يا ايها  المجهول*
*شوقا  مبهما غير معقوول...!!*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحالة شتى ومتشتتٍ فيها بالافكـــــار
هم وتعب والضيقة دايم تلازمــــــني

وشوق الغلا مشيبني وشاب القلب نار
واحس البشر وهالدنيا الكل يعاندني

لكني مؤمن بالقضاء وبحكم الاقــــدار
احمد الله عن كل شقا متعـــــــــــــــبني

الله كريم ولو هالزمن دار مــــــــــادار
يفرجها ربي قاضي الحاجة وراحمني

----------


## ميثم باشا

تأمل أيضاً

أنثر من الورد رداً ثم صغ أملاً
وافصح عن الميل طوعاً يا هوى الأمل


وامرح وكدّس حروف العطف في سعةٍ
أنت المؤيد بين العيش والأزل


تأتي مع النور ثم تنتزع قلمي
لأكتب الحب فيك وزناً أنأى لا البخُل


أني أراك تجيد الحرف من لثةٍ
يجتاحها الحرف بالتنويه للقبلِ


أميرة الكل هيا في ثرى الوصب
نستقطب الحب فينا ثقلاً دونك الرطلِ


راقبت فيكِ دروب الخط يا سعدي
والحال منك أٌقضّ يا جوى الجبلِ


هزي غصوناً وقولي الحظ حالفني
لطالما منك جاء السير في السهَل


هيا وعودي لدبغ الحرف بالسند
أني إليك أعد الوقت في العمل

----------


## بوكوثر

علق على جيدها تعوذة الحسد
                  الحب للروح ثم الحب للجسد
أنى تلوح على عيناي منفلتا
                    ألقاك وصلا فلا تبقي على جلدي
انا هناك مزامير معربدة
                   وفي هواك سلام مر    متئدي
انسان عيني اذا ماظل في حرم 
                    انت السبيل على بوابة الابد
ما راعني ليلك المسحوريا املي
                   الى وصلى لقدس منك معتمدي
سل حا سديك متى مروا على فنن
                    لم يلتقوك جمال اليوم ثم غد

----------


## ميثم باشا

بو كوثر استمر هنا (تكفى)


اشدد مع الحرف أيدي الحب للأبد
واضرب برجلك طوعاً ترقى بالسدد



اقدم إلى الفيح والعب في مساعره
يكن سلاماً بعطف الحرف والبرد


لا تركن القلب والأوزان في عدمٍ
انثر ميازينك للسقف والعمد


سيري تجلى مع الأصحاب كي أصبِ
فالرد منكم يقوي الشعر للأمد


لا تحرمونا يراع الحرف إخوتنا
لم ندخل الحفل كي نحظى مع النَرد

----------


## Princess

اخواني ميثم و بو كوثر يا هلا والله نورتونا 
لكنني لم افهم المنهج اللذي اتبعتماه في هذا المتصفح...؟؟
شروط هذا الموضوع ان كل 3 اعضاء من المفترض ان يكتبوا عن فكره معينه..
فحسب الشرط اخونا ياسر .. كتب عن حالته.. وسبقه من طرح عنوان الجديد وهي انا .. ليبقى بذلك عضو.. المفترض ان يكون انت اخي ميثم .. لتكتب عن حالتك؟؟
صراحة حروفك غاية بالروعه.. ولكن لم استشعر منها وصفا لحالتك بقدر ما كانت وصفا لتأملات ... فهل كانت حالتك مجموعة تأملات ...؟؟؟؟ 
ابو كوثر اكملت المسير .. يعطيك العافيه.. على ما نثرته من ابداع ولكن 
المفترض ان تضع عنوان لموضوعك لأنك العضو الرابع صاحب الطرح..
ومن طرحك استشفيت عنوانا له لعله 
غزل في المحبوب.. 
وكان من المفترض.. ان ينتهج نهجك اخي ميثم
واللذي اتضح لي ان ما طرحه..
تشجيع للشعراء والكتاب على نثر مكنونات انفسهم.. 
ولا ادري امصيبة في ما اتضح لي ام لا... 
سأضع هنا عنوان جديد.. ولنبدأ من جديد... 
حظ عاثر... 
بأس لك ياحظي.. قالوها في الأمثال
من لا يملكك.. فلا يشقى ولا يتعب..
لك الحمد ياربي على اية حال..
ولكن القلب شقي وذاق المر وتعذب..
ضاقت بنا ذرعا احلامنا والأمال
وبقينا على درب الهوى نتسبب.. 

ليكن بعدي عضوين.. يطرحون ابداعا من فكرهم و ليس منقولا
عن الحظ العاثر.. 
وثالثهم يوافينا بالجديد 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ميثم باشا

لك ماتريدين أميرة

((الحظ))

من مبلغ الناس نكس الحظ في منهجي
في كل وكرٍ وكل العمر والزمنِ


حلّت بعقري صروف الدهر تمحقني
ألملم الجرح بين المدِّ والوهن


و وقت نضحي إلى الأحباب لاح لدي
نعق الغراب وفيح الخسِ والدرنِ


لم أجرع الحلو يوماً من غياهبه
لم أصقل الحظ بين السر والعلن


ماذا الحياة بلبس الوهن حتى إذا
تفاقم اليأس بعد الحزن والشجن


علِّ لديكم أضخ المسك من شفتي
وأنثر الحزن فيكم بين مرتهنِ

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اسمحوا لي ان انضم إليكم

ياحظي العاثر مرحبا بك 
وهل لك ترحيب في قلبي 
فأنت دائما" معي وعلي نثرت كل امالي على الأوهام
وجعلتني استشفي مرارتها وعذاباتها 
آه.. منك ياحظي العاثر..
وسمحوا ليي على خربشتي الصغيرة...

----------


## لحن الخلود

احم احم 
كح كح  احم احم يالله
تغطوا ياحريم 
<<<اي حلقي 
استاذ ياسر واستاذة اميرة اني زعلت بصراحة انا كتبت معكم في بداية الموضوع ونسيت واليوم هل علي الالهام وقلت اطل واشوفكم 
لقيت شيء وجع عيوني انكم مارحبتوا فيني مثل الباقي في البداية 
اهئ اهئ مالي شغل وجعت قلبي على حالي 
برطمت البنت<<

عموما هاي مشاركة بسيطة واتمنى اني ما عفست شيء 
ايا حظي متى بكون في الطليعة تعبت اشوف حالي وانا فجيعة
شفت الهم بليلي ونهاري ماعمري لقيت بسمتي في الطليعة
انهرت ابكي وازف دموعي وشهق وشهقاتي قطيعة
تعبت اسابق حظي وحظي مكتوب في السما الرفيعة 
<<<< لاتحاولوا بعدني مبرطمة :(

----------


## اسير الهوى

افا لحن كل شي ولا زعلك .... ياهلا فيك ويامرحبا بك بينا اخت غالية ...

ولا تبرطمي ولاشي ههههههه وسلامت قلبك الغالي...

يالله انا ابختار الجديد وهو 

لحظة فراق

بلحظت فراقك حبيبي كادت تطلع الروح
ذِبحَتني كلمة وداعك والله ما اقدر انساك

ماأنسا لحظاتك الحلوة ماانسا اعذب جروح
اعوف الدنيا بدونك عيشة ماتسوى لولاك

انت روح النَفَس كله وانت خيالي والروح
تكفى لا تبتعد عني تكفى محتاجك ابغاك

*********

----------


## ميثم باشا

العكس بين الود يبقى نفّرةٌ
والوصل عكسٌ للتنائي فراقِ


قد كرر البعضُ مرارة طعمه
وتجرع الشعراء كالترياقِ


منذ القديم وطعمه لم ينحسر
وتزايد الجمرات والأحراقِ


غصص الفراق كبيرةٌ في شعرهم
تمحي شعور المرء و الأذواقِ


لو لم يكن في شعري هذا سترةٌ
لسدلت فيه زوابع الإمحاقِ


ولسقيت منه مهمساً وأكنةً
وملئت منه الدمع في الأحداقِ


شرع الفراق يفوق من سفك الدمَ
كالطود حجماً هيبة العملاق

----------


## Princess

خيتوو لحن.. اسمحي لي عاد
امسحيها بفيسي.. منوره غناتي ولا يهمش.. ترى اميروه تجيها حالات ما تشوف قدامها ؛<< حشا يا دافع البلا

نرجع لموضوعنا..  قلتو الفراق...

على اعتاب الذكرى وقفت شارده.. 
اين انت يا حبيب الروح عني..
تخللت عظامي نسائم شتاء بارده..
وادمعت بحرقة وحسرة عيني..
فراقك اهلكني ولقصتي  سارده..
لا شيء غير وصلك يشفي ما فيني..

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

يعطيكم العافية 
جديدنا ياشباب.. 
طول انتظار 
طالَ انتظاري بشاطئي.....رافعاً شكوايَ السماء
اطوي الليالي بدفـــتري.....بحبرٍ اخلدَ الهمَ وجاء
يروي في العشقِ حكاية.....ويبداءُ بعنوانِ الهجاء
يهجوها ويمدحــها تارةً.....لرسمِ انتظار الشــتاء

----------


## Princess

طال انتظاري ,,, ومحاجري نزفت من الشوق دما..
ودموعي من الحرقة  اغرقت اوهامي
وبصوت مبحوح وانات متكسرة همست ابث الماً ...
بغصةٍ يأنُ اما آن الأوان يا اعذب احلامي ..؟؟

----------


## ميثم باشا

أمضي على نفح الحبيب أشمه
من ثم أكتم شهقةً بضلوعي 


أبقى أعدّ الرمل أرجوَ طيفه
وأرقب الكمّ بجفني مرتع


هبي إلي حمامةً وارسي هنا
إن الحروف تقدمُ بالمطلعِ


طال أنتطاركِ يا معين قريحتي
هيا اقدمي فهبوب شعركِ أضوعِ

----------


## Princess

شكرا عالتفاعل لا عدمناه يارب
جديدنا....

خوف من المجهول....

من انت... سؤال يطرح نفسه..
والى متى
 ستظل ..؟؟
طيفا يراودني ..
احلاما تداعبني... 
فقلبي رغم قسوته ابى عليك ان يقسى..
يا شط روحي ولسفن حناياي المرسى

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ميثم باشا

أيعقل خوفي لنهج الوصل
ومنكِ التأرجح بين القبول


إذا كان في الأمر ضيقٌ إلى
نسيج الكتابة ,صقل الفصول


فأنتِ المخافةُ والإرتباك
وأنتِ مع السير رعبٌ يجول


أمجهول رغدٍ أخاف أنا
أيعقل حقاً وماذا تقول؟


ألم تلحظ الشعر كيف يصان
يوجّه نحوك مثل الرسول


مضيت إليك برغم التعتّم
وجازفت فيك كأني عجول


وأهملت معنى الكتابة في
تشابيه عقمٍ ومدح الخذول


وجئت على الحرف حتى رسى
بجانب موضوعكِ في قبول


خذي جوهر الحس والإنجذاب
خذي الكون مني بقرع الطبول


سأبقى على الدوم في نهجكِ
بحرفي وحبي إليك أصول

----------


## لحن الخلود

على المجهول ظل خاطري مسهوب 
طول ليلي افكر وش راح يكون
تراني بالهم مشغول
اناظر الدنيا بعيون وعيون
واشغل حالي باجر وش بيكون
بالحزن او بالفرح راح يكون مختوم

----------


## Princess

يسلموووووو عالتفاعل الروووعه.. بس وين الجماعه .. كم عضو بس والباقي افتقدناهم... مشكورين اللي للحين متواصلين.. هذا العشم فيهم والله..

جديدنا
فرحة العودة من بعد طول الغياب

هاقد رجع.. رأيته بعيناي.. اللتان استقبلتاه بالدموع..
وبيدياي .. قبلته و عانقته.. وبكيت على كتفه بلا شعور..
 صرخت من عميق خاطري من فرحتي  بالرجوع..
وزينا المحيا بإبتسامة كلها  نشوة ..انس و سرور..
غنينا و ضحكنا .. واشعلنا لعريسنا الشاب الشموع..
و سعدنا بعد ان التقينا وسمعنا التبريكات من الحضور..

----------


## Princess

:evil: 
....
 :noworry: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :rolleyes: ..!!

----------


## ღ.شخ ـص ثانـي.ღ

فــــي كل مســــآء ..
انتظره ..ارجوا لقــائه ..لأحتضــن هواه..
تمر الســــآعــآت والدقــآئق والــثوانــي,,وكأنهــآ سنوات
انتظــره بشغف لأروي واشبــع قلبــه حبــاً وعشقـــاً..
انتظــره لأسكـــنه عروقي فــ/ يجري فيهــــا كدمي ..
انتظـــــره لــ /أُ نبت في صدره بســـآتينــاً من الــوفــآء..
انتظـــره للنصهـــر سويـــاً فــ/نصبح روحــان بجسدٍ واحد..
//

----------


## Princess

مرااحب خيوو شخص ثاني
مشاركه متميزه
مشكوور عليها.. بس عنوان جديدنا كان 
فرحة العودة من بعد طول الغياب

ومشاركتك كانت عن الإنتظار 
عموما نحسبها و مشكوور ما تقصر..

اخر مشاركه  في هذا الموضوع بعدين الجديد..

انتظرها من احد الأعضاء يتكرم علينا بها..

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

دموع الفرح تشتاق وتسلي فيني اجراح................
...............طالت دهور سيلتها وبألم ترسم لفرحتها

وصرخه تعتلي اشواق وتملا اركاني افراح.................
................وتروي في ضماي الحال عينٍ روتها دمعتها

----------


## Princess

ههههه علي ياعلي
ما بغيت اشوف مشاركه
تسلم خيي ياسر

جديدنا...

تساؤلات..حائره..

في كل يوم تفاجأني بشيء جديد
يبعث الفرح لقلبي ويترك ملايين الأسئله
يـا..
املي .. سر سعادتي.. عذابي .. و موطن تضحياتي..
ماللذي في قلبك تجاهي تخفيه وتحمله...؟؟! 

..

----------


## اسير الهوى

-؟؟؟

-!!!!

-هكذا انت..

-انا..!!

-نعم انت كومة من علامات استفهام..

-لما..

-الا تعلمي لما..

سأخبرك...

كيف تأميريني بنسيانك..

وانت من كويتني بهواك..

كيف تبغيها النهاية .. وانت من بداء نور الحب بعيناك..

كيف ولما وماذا..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف سألتيني الآن لما..؟؟؟؟

والآن وبعد احتضانك لي سنين.. قد اتيتني مودعة......

----------


## ميثم باشا

البُهم في جُل الأمور مكلل
والعلم هذا ناقص الوجدان

رغم التطور والتقدم لم يزل
في قعر لج الجهل كالغرقان

تأتي بعرض الحصن منه أميرةٌ
تطرح وجوهاً في ثرى الفقدان

اثني المواضيع بعقل ملامسٍ
لوقائع التحقيق للإنسان

كل الطوارق تستبيح مدارنا
والكل يعزف غفوة الألحان

هي دعوةٌ ترمي إلى بث الحيا
ة بمعقل الأشعار والخلجان

نرتأي من الاعضاء مواضيع أكثر ملامس للواقع الإجتماعي الذي نعيش به والأخطار المحدقة بنا 
فبالتأكيد هي أفكار أكثر جدية وحيوية والمهم أنها(((ليست مستهلكة)))


عذراً للولوج في بعض الخصوصيات

----------


## Princess

جديدنا

النفس اللوامه

كنت اظن نفسي انسانه على النجاح تصحو وعلى الأمل تبات
تملأ وجهي الإبتسامات و لم يعرف قاموس عمري كلمة ملل
وكنت ارمي خلفي كل مؤلم و من الذكريات لم اكن ابدا اقتات
واليوم الوم نفسي ومن انا؟؟ انا لست سوى كومة من الفشل !!

----------


## اسير الهوى

اقبلت نفسي على الذنب تشتهيه وتستحليه..................
....................والسعادة تمتلي في الروح وانا غافل بذنبي

والوم نفسي لامن فرغت من شي مااستحيه...............
...............ويوم انسى ارجع اعود وانسى السيء بدربي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_ألا يــا نفــسي لومينـــي .._
_و على الذنــب لا تدلينـي .._
_أبي لومــك لـي يهــديني .._
_كفــاية ذنــوب لا تثقليني .._
_و لا يا نفسي.. لا تخلينتي .._
_دونك بالحسرة تموتيني .._

_وسلامتك .._

_أول مرة اشارك هنا .. أتمنى مقبولة كلماتي .._

_تسلمين أخت أميرة    .._
_لك خالص الشكر .._
_الله يعطيك العافية .._

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*ايتها المتمرده,,*

*ايتها اللوامه,,*

*كم من الزمن مضى ,,*

*وانت كما انت,,*

*اما ان الاوان,,*

*ان تتجردي من غيك,,*

*وتسحقي كبريائك,,*



*وتنظري الى غدك,,*



*كفاك يانفسي ملامة,,*



*فما عادت تجدي تلك العبارات ولا تفيد هذه الكلمات,,*



*كوني مطمئنة راضية,,*



*قانعة متواضعة,,تجدي,,*

* كل السعادات والكرامات*



*,,*

*,,,*

*,,,*





*احب اعبر عن مدى شكري الكبير الى الاخت*

*المبدعة صاحبة الفكرة والموضوع*



*الجميل’’’اميرة المرح,,*



*واحب اشكر جميع من سطر كلماته هنا*



*تحياتي وودي لكم*

----------


## Princess

شكرا لك اخي امبراطور الحب
من ذوقك
ولكن كان دورك بطرح الفكره الجديده 
كل فكره (( موضوع)) نكتفي بـ 3 اختلاجات لأعضائنا تعبر عنه ليأتي رابعهم بالجديد
ولكن اسعدنا تواجدك 
اتمناه دائما..


جديدنا..


حب .. ام .. اعجاب

حب كان تصرفك ام اعجاب..
فـ تجاهلي معروف الأسباب..
ان كان حبا لا اريد لك العذاب..
ايضا لا تتعب بإسم الأعجاب..
فأنا سأظل كما انا.. انثى غموضها .. وكتمانها..صعب التفسير ..

دعني اقل لك شيئا..

دع اقدارنا تسير .. تكمل المسير .. وتنبأنا بما يخبأه المصير..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

حُبّ أم إعجاب فكلاهما له معنى الأقتراب..
فلولا الحب لم يكن الأعجاب ..
و لولا الأعجاب لم تكن الأحباب .. 
أُحبُك و مُعجَبةٌ بأسلوبك الخلّاب ..
أدعوك أقترب ..فعسى يُعجبُنا الأقتراب ..

----------


## Princess

اهتمامك.. وسؤالك
اخذك برأيي و عظيم شكرك وامتنانك
كلامك .. تصرفاتك.. وردود افعالك..
رغم جفائك من قبلي..
رغم تحديك بفعلي..
رغم قسوتي وكبرياء قلبي..
اراك متواجد بكامل كيانك..

كم تمنيت ان تزعل .. ان ترحل .. ومني تمل و لا تعد تسأل

لأني اجهل سر تصرفك هذا..
هل هو حب ام مجرد اعجاب..

سأتجاهل الأمر ليكشفه مسبب الأسباب..!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

العذر منكم جميعا لغيابي عن هذه الصفحة..

جديدنا (ليلة انتظار)
بليلة/ن كنت احاتيها وفراقها شاغل البال.............
.............ومشتاق اسمع صوتها وتعطر بلحن ورودها

متلهف.ن ينتهي هالليل اللي بساعته طال ............
............وقطع عزومي بخناجر من قراقها وجحودها

كنها ليلتي غبرى ومنعفس حالها اهوال.................
............مطرها دموع من عيني وثلوج حرة بحدودها

ادري ليش كل هذا والاجابة قبل السؤال .............
............غيمت طيفها مرت وهزت هالبدن برعودها

ايضا لها بقية... فانتظروها

----------


## Princess

انتظرك وانتظاري ما يزيدني الا قساوه
كلما طالت المده يطول بي فيك العناد
ما بلين ولا تفتكرها مني يالغلا عداوه
يشهد على شوقي نجم ضاوي بالسواد

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

مرحبا 

بصــــــــــــــــراحة

ماطلع منّي شي حليو يسوى أكتبه 

بس حبيت أبدي أعجابي بأميرة المرح 

من جد حلوة كلماتكِ عجبتني كثير ..

----------


## Princess

احساس و حكايه..
تختلج كلماتي خجلا
وتتوراى عباراتي خلف اعجابك هذا..
فهل للصمت ان يعبر عن شكري وامتناني ...؟؟ 
نكمل المشوار
ومن يأتي بعدي .. فليأتينا بجديد.. 
انتظرك.. شابحه بعيوني الحزن
اداري حبك واقول مافيني يكفيني
ابعترف روحي غريبه بليا وطن
والسبب تجاهل لذكرك اليحتويني
احبك بصمت ما بقولها لك علن
افهمها واعقلها اذا بـصدقٍ تبيني

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*السلام عليكم*
*بصراحه روعة الفكرة تستحي امام ابداعاتكم اقلامكم رائعة وحضوركم اروع*
*يعطيكم العافيه وسلمت اناملكم...*

*لي مشاركة معاكم اتمنى تعجبكم وتوصل الى مستوى ابداعكم جميعا*
*المشاركة بعنوان القرار*

*القرار*

*لن احمل الماضي..*
*فهو كذبة حياتي الكبرى*
*لن احمله فهو وان بات منسيا فهو ايضا ليس ذكرى*
*لن احمل الماضي ..فهو لغيري عظة وقديكون عبرة.*

*قل لي بحقي عليك..هل لحياتي معك طريق...؟*
*هل لك أن تمشي على الجمر مشي البطاريق..؟*
*أم انها ستكون كما الحياة وماهي سوى مساحيق..؟*


*حسنا..لن احمل الماضي كما لحظات الهيام..*
*فماهي سوى أحلام سبق ان رأيتها في المنام..*
*لن احمل الماضي ..فستمر وما اكثرها من ايام.*


*لن أحمله وهوذكريات أحلامي الوردية...*
*بت أجادل واعاتب وادعي العبقرية...*
*ولكني سأعيش ..وللحياة بقية.*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا بكِ اختاه بين نزف مشاعرنا.. قلبا ينبض شتى الأحاسيس... 

كم اتوق للفرار..؟؟
من ديار روحك سيدي فهل تدلني المسار..!!
انكسار.. اعتراني مزقني .. بعثرني .. واذاقني المرار.. 
احبك الا اني لا املك اي خيار
عذبتك كثيرا.. ولكن لا استطيع الأعتذار
الى ان المح منك صائب القرار..

----------


## اسير الهوى

يعطيكم العافية.... رائعة جدا مشاركاتكم واحاسيسكم...

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة



ساهي اتبع قساك وخاطري في الهوى تحير
احبك.... لكن البعد اسهل صعب على قلبي

جبراً امشي وراك وبك احساسي تتبعثر
لا مااحبك مااحبك بس عشقك ينغرس بي

مدري شنو تغير معاك وشنو اللي الك صاير
وشنو الحرا وشنو النار اللي تسعر بدربي

----------


## Princess

يعطيكم الف عافيه عالتواصل 
جديدنا.. 
الصمت... 

حينما تحتار .. اي الأمرين في العشق تختار..
ان تبقى رهين وهم ربما يكون حقيقه
ام ان تبتعدعن وطن الهوى وتضيع طريقه.. 
تحتار.. هل تبوح وتكشف المكنون..
ام تصر على كبريائك المجنون.. 
هنا يكون الصمت .. سيد الموقف .. 
سأبقى بصمتي القاتل.. حتى اعرف .. من في قلبك اكون؟؟؟

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*صمتي بـلاني .. و ميــزنّي عن الغــير .. !!!*
*فيه حكمتي .. و فيه جرحي المخفي .. .*

*صمتي حقيقة .. و متاهه و مواويل ..*
*فيه الحكي بس آه .. يا خلي لو تدري  .. !!*

----------


## اسير الهوى

صمتي لن يولد الانفجار كما قيل..

صمتي سيصنع المستحيل..

سيقودك لي وبكل ثقة..

ستبجليني تبجيل..

ساقسو عليك به..

لنرى اي منا..

يقهر كبريائه
ويحتاج تدليل..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*القســــــاوة*

*لا تقاسيني حبيــــبي ..*
*قلبي حسّاس* *و حنّون ..*
*القساوة مُـــــو بطولة*
*و لا هي إثبـــّـات ذّات*
*و لا هــي صمــُـــــود ..*
*القساوة صنع جـاهل*
*بالحُـب و الظنـون ..*
*ظِن فينّي ظَن حنّون ..*
*انا احبّك بعقل و جنّون ..*
*و ودّي تبادلني الفتون .*

----------


## Princess

قاسيه..
قولها وش منتظر..
ليه تداري ألمك ..
و حنانك ينتصر..
كافي عذبته شعوري ..
قولها بالمختصر..
بين شعورك او تباعد..
قسوتي ما منها مفر
ما بتغير .. لا تتحير
قاسيه ببقى ياقلبي
وطول عمري ببقى حجر...

----------


## همس الحبيب

القساوه منك ياحبيب الروح جرح ...عمره لو يندمل ماينسى ..
وقلبك لو قسى !!
أعرف ان قلبي مع هذا الألم وذاك الألم 
عمره ولو تبيعه ؟!؟!؟!
ماقسى ... ولو ابقى وحدي بعالم كله اسى 
راح ابقى الم في  حبك بقلبي اللي عمره ...
ماقسى ..
ملاحظه (الم يعني اضم واجمع ) 
وحلوه مره فكرتك يا أموره ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا ................ (قصاصات ذكرى) 

خذي!!

ماذا!!

وماهذه الوريقات..؟؟

وماتلك القصاصات؟؟؟

تلك ذكراك..

وكل مايحمله الماضي..

اليك خذيه..بروزية بزاوية احلامك!!

ولتدعيني..اعالج روحي المثخنة بالجراح..

وصوتي اذ باح..

من رفع شعارات هواك...

بدمعت اجابت:إذاً أأعلنت الرحيل؟؟

بلى.. >>>وبقلب قاسي..لم تهمه دمعتها المجروحه

إذاً انت من اقول له ودعاً..

وداعا لك ولماضيك!!!

هنا اقفلت القصة اين بدئنا واين انتهينا>> لا احد منا قد فهم القدر

----------


## Princess

من بين ذكرياتي
انتشلت قصاصه
وضعتها على مرآتي...

تذكرني بالماضي .. وتشعرني بمرارة الحاضر .. 
و تعطيني أملا للآتي...

مكتوب عليها..
 اسمي ..+ .. اسمكِ =معاً الى الأبد ...

وهانحن نعالج جراحات الفراق...
و آآآه .. يا عذاباتي..!!

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلم أخوي أسيــ الهوى ــــر..
من جد .. كتاباتك شي .. يعني تسلم و بي يعطيك العافية ..


بيـــومٍ مـــن الأيـــام
عابثةًٍ بمكتبتي الصغيرة
و إذا بصندوقٍ مخزونٌ
به قصـــاصاتٍ قديــــمة
كانت حاملةًذكرياتٍ جميلة
محتها المواقفُ الأليّمة
فما عادت تلك القصاصات
تحمل في ذاتي ذاك الأحسّاس
فقط أصبحت قصاصات ذكرى
مثلُ بــاقي الذكـــريات ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الجديد....... صندوق اسراري.. 

بعيداً في ظلمة الليل..

وتحت زفير شمعة احلامي..

طالت مناجاتك..

معاتبتك..

متابعة شكواي وانيني..

رسائل لا ادري هل تصل اليك..

هل تسمع احلامها؟؟

جمل فيها يرتسم الحنين..

حروف تنطوي بالشوق..

لكن هل يحتمل تلك الصيحات..

والشكوى والانين..

غيرك صندوق اسراري..؟؟؟

----------


## MOONY

يعطيكم العافيه :amuse: 

سأروي حكاية حبي 
 وأفتح صندووق اسراري
لتنضح دقات قلبي وتروي ماكان خافي
 فقد فاضت بي أشواقي :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

قلبي..
صندوق اسراري
هل لك ان ترفق قليلا ؟؟ 

فلقد ضقت ذرعا من اسواري !! 
اتنتشي في ذكراه عشقاً..؟؟!! 
و بلوعة الأشواق تدعو : 
اياليتك انت مفتاحي ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا..

*الأنتقام*

كوني قاسية وسأقسوا..

ولتزيدي عنادك عندا..

فمعاد شيء يهمني..

ابوابي اوصدت..

وشُرفاتي قد ابليت..

وقصرك ذاك بات مهجور..

تسكنه لعنات الانتقام..

وعناكب رسمة حرف الوداع..

وحيايا تلتف على عنق المصير..

وما على طاولتي غير خطط الانتقام..

كوني مستعده.. فانت من اعلنتي الحرب..

فالحرب ستكون قاسية..

سامزق الذكرى.. سأمسح من ذاكرتي كل ابتساماتك..

سأنسى الهمس الرقيق.. سأنسى دفئ انفاسك..

سأنسى التأتأة عند اول كلمة بيني وبينك..

عندما كنت على طاولة الاعتراف..

فلتكوني مستعدة..

وانتظرني بساحة الانتقام..

----------


## Princess

في اعماقي اضحك
تبا لك ولحماقتك..
 فلم تعرف من انا...؟؟
وكيف سأصليك من نار عنادي
لتنصهر في جنهم انتقامي..

ولتذق طعم الموت البطيء 
لتتلاشى ويطويك تجاهلي
في صفحة النسيان....


اياك ان تقترب اكثر ...
اعدك بحدوث كل ما ذكرته..
فأياك...!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

ولا زمان العجرفة..

وبداء بهوت ايامك..

وتبددت غمامة العشق..

وذاك الجنون السرمدي..

ولم يبقى

/

\

/
غير نار الانتقام..

التي لن تبقي منك..

غير الحطام..

ستنثرك

ستبددك

ستتطايري كالدخان

ستكوني 

كالفعل الماضي

وبلا اسف

انه ...كان

----------


## MOONY

بعد أن تركتني أعاني  وحطمتي  حلمي وكسرت إمالي
وتركت الشوق يحرقني  وبددت أيامي
سأمحو ذكراك من قلبي
وأعذب  روحك ياأناني 
اليوم سأحطم قلبك
وأنتقم  وأدعك  تقاسي حتى تعرف الندم
وأن كان ذلك لايطفئ نيراني :evil:

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا..

(وعووووود)

.........

وعدتيني تحبيني وتنسيني الكون كله..........
.....وابقي عايش في عيونك وبرموشك تدفيني

ماتكوني سؤال العمر والصعب فيك حله......
.......وبالهجر تبقي تجازيني ومن قساك تكفنيني

انا حبيتك بكل مافيني وفراقك وكاد علة.......
........وما بقى فيني عقل كفاية تراك تجـــنيني

وعدتك اسكنك قليبي وابني لك فيه فلة...........
..........ووعدتك اعيش وياك تعيشـيني لو تموتيني

----------


## MOONY

أوعدك بقلب مايخون
ولحبك أنا باصون
أوعدك لوتطول الدرروب
إلى غيرك أبد ماكون
قال: أوعدك
أنا إلك باكون
 والعمر كله رهن هالعيون
حبيبتي
أحبك ولو وقف ضدي  كل هالكون :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

وعود كاذبه..

في اظرف الأحلام..
لها رائحة الأوهام..
مزقها قلب جريح
من بعد غيابه غدا حطاماً ركام..

وعود خائنه..

على ارصفة الأماني..
لقيطه تنتظر الحاني..
كبرت و لا زالت..
منبوذه في زمن اناني..

كفى وعود.. في زمن الجحود..
فالفرح وان اخذ محله.. الحزن ملكٌ يسود..!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا......... "عصيان"..


كفاك نفسي..

ابتسمي.. اشرقي...

تنفسي الامل..

واخرجي من بوتقت عصيانك..

ومن حلقت احزانك..

وارفعي نظرك قليلاً..

ستري بصيصاً لشعاع الامل..

يفتح لك كفاه..

لتذوبي باحضانه...

ولتحطمي جدار الصمت..

مفككة قيود همومك..

----------


## MOONY

من بين مقلتي تجول الأحزان 
 وتطوف غيوم الأوهام
والدمع  حائراً 
بين الأجفان
يستعصي النسيان
 :amuse:

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*سأتمرد على عينيكِ ..*

*وأعلن حبكِ ..*

*أنه نهاية العالم المكنون ..*

*سألفك وردة حمراء ..*

*ثم أدوسك بقدمي هاتين ..*

*سأعصي الهوى الذي كان يلفك كغيمة سماء ..*

*سأقول أني أكرهك ..*

*سأعصي فالعصيان في حرمك طاعة العشاق ..*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

اخواني ابنائي وكأني لاول مره اشارك هنا 

فأقول التوبه

الاهي بمن قد حج بيتك واعتمر
محمد الهادي وخير بني البشر
تقبل عبيدا كان بالامس عاصيا
وقد جاء في شهر المحبة واعتذر
يرجي نداك العفو يا باريء الورى
لان له ظهر من الذنب قد وقر
فان لم يرى منك القبول وتمحي 
معاصيه 0ياللخزي مسكنه سقر

خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
بو كوثر

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

يا سيدي  يا من إليه ألتجي .. و يا من إليه الرجعى .. 
انا العبد الذي أذنب و اهتدى بالتوبة الكبرى..
و لولا هداك ياإلهي لما اهتديتُ يا من له باب التوبة ..
أنا تائبٌ للمولى الذي فتح الباب للتائبين من الغلطة ..
فيا إلهي نجّني من قعرِ نارٍ و جهنم الحمرا ...
و الحمد لله على نعمة التوبة .

----------


## Princess

اراني غريقا والروح تنازع السكرات
تثقلني وتشل حركتي لعنة الشهوات
امتد لي حبل الهوى فقلت لا.. هيهات
اخترت ان اتوب او ادنو يا ممات
الفكر بات حائرا من كل النزوات
ومقلتي بحسرتي قد نزفت دمعات
الى متى يامهجتي تبقين في سبات ؟؟
والتوبة آآه لو تعلمي من سبل النجاة..

بو كوثر _ الجواهري الصغير
سلمتم وشاركونا على الدوام هنا..

----------


## اسير الهوى

جديدنا /.... قنوط وجحود

مالها نفسي..
قد ارتضت زاوية احزانها..
لم يعد بقاموسها الصبر..
لم تعد تعرف معنى الانتصار..
ماعادت تحتمل قسوة مهواها..
كَثُرت التفاتاتها..
فقد ضاع منها معنى الثقة..
طغت في ظلم مسلكه طويل..
وشعارة سواد تتعصبه على جبينها..
لم تحسب نتاج عقباها..
فوقي ايانفسي..
وفكي قيد عصيانك الطاغي..
فوقي..
وتحلي بالقوة..
والغابة هنا..... العيش للاقوى

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

جديدك رهيب مشرفنا..

تمادى وتفانى
في انكار افضالي!!
وكن قاسيا ..
فقد خابت فيك  آمالي
انت يا تاريخ الجحود..
وصومعة بااااارده
بها العرفان موؤود !!
ياسيد النكران..

لا غيرك.. لا سواك انت.. كن واثقا..
بدوني انت حقا .. خسران..!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

جحود عربي
..... 
متى هي الصحوة 
متى ترفع رايات نصرك ياعرب 
كفاك التخادل 
كفاك ذلاً.. 
اليست هذه دمائكم.. 
اليس هذا عزكم.... 
بأعتقادي.. 
انكم حجر صم.. 
....................لايسمع لايرى لكن فقط يتكلم...

----------


## Princess

جديدنا....
كلنا من لظاهم نشتكي !!


 الوقت..و .. الظروف


يمر الوقت بغتةً كما السيف
نحاول قطعه قبل ان يقطعنا
نتعب بكل معاني الكم والكيف
نجافي رغما عنا قلوب احبتنا
يعاتبونا ( ماوحشناكم ياحيف ) !!
نقول الظروف والله اقوى منا
الله ما يآمر بأكثر من التكليف
بس هذي اعذار دايم تلازمنا !!!!

----------


## همس الصمت

تمر أوقات وأحنا في رجاهم
تموت قلوب وتحيا قلوب
وقلوبنا دوم في هواهم
نظل نسأل ونظل نحكي
ومن هالظروف دوم شكواهم
أريد أعرف ويش إلي صار
وغير قلوبهم وبعد عنا هواهم ...

على الرغم من قدم الموضوع إلا إن إعادة فتحه أميرة
فكرة رائعة
فمحتوى الموضوع رائع جداً
ويجعل الشخص يعبر عما بدواخله بخصوص شيئ معين ...
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..

----------


## Princess

كل الشكر لكِ..


الظروف.. كم امقتها
اجبرتني على البعد عن من اعتدت ان اكون بقربهم
والوقت.. سحقا للوقت..
يعذب الأحساس كلما طال.. ويقلل عن من نحب السؤال...!!

الى متى سنظل على هذا الحال..

----------


## القلب المرح

*ظروف قاسية .. تمنع الوقت بان يسير الانتظام ..* 
*ظروف تحمل كومة من الغبار المعمي .. لتمحي مارسمته منذ سنين* 
*ويضيع الوقت لسبب ظرررررررف لم احسب له حسابا في الماضي* 
*آآه من زمن ضاعت فيه آمال المحسنين*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
هلا والله بالقلب المرح...
نورت... وين هالغيبه!! 
جديدنا 
من انت؟؟ ((ايها الكاتب مع اشواقك)) 
و من انا
حين يحتويني الشوق
سوى رشة عطرٍ
تتطاير ذراتها في الأجواء..
علها تصل حيث تشاء..!!

----------


## نُون

أنا حُلُم الطُهرِ المشبوه ، في زمن البراءة ..
أنا طِفلةٌ تُطاردها السلطات العُليا ،
فقط لأنها تحملُ بين يديها دُميةٌ سمراء ،،
مَشكوكٌ في عفويتها ..
أنا أُنثى تَهوى الرقصَ على أنغامِ المُحال .

----------


## Princess

سرمدية الآمال .. انا..
كنت و لا أزال .. و سأبقى..

----------


## نُون

أَنَا 
ذُبُولٌ 
.
.
.
ذُبُولْ

----------

